# The Thread About Food for Eating Returns (Again)



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Feb 3, 2013)

So guys, how about that food? Tastes like it does, am I right?

[youtube]oyJ8DBWxce8[/youtube]

[youtube]-ZUccNMeQ1E[/youtube]


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Feb 3, 2013)

Brother, the Hulkster prefers pure protein and vitamins

[youtube]erfB64QXF_U[/youtube]


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Feb 3, 2013)

I've been knocking back 3 diet cokes a night lately. Haven't done that since my early 20s.


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 3, 2013)

I had too many chips tonight.


----------



## The Hunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Today, I actually ate bacon for a change (not on its own, it was mixed in with egg during breakfast and wrapped around little sausages during lunch). Had typical Super Bowl snacks throughout the day like chips, sandwiches, hot wings, etc., but no goat cheese or pita bread in sight.  Right now, I just finished a sandwich and I'm slamming down Brisks in some kind of attempt to keep myself awake to study and take as many notes from my biology book as I can for tomorrow's test.


----------



## Golly (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm watching what I eat for the time being, so I eat vicariously through other people right now!


----------



## The Hunter (Feb 3, 2013)

When it takes you 3 months of binge eating to notice you've only gained four pounds (and it only takes about a month to lose 10), you don't have to worry about watching what you eat. :p

I'd seriously love my own scale to weigh myself regularly. Maybe I lose and gain weight sporadically. I mean, it'd be a little odd if it really took 3 months to only gain 4 pounds. Although there are days when I think I'd be happier being 180 again.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm drinking a glass of Riesling and eating a bagel while doing some late night studying.


----------



## Niachu (Feb 4, 2013)

Me, my brother and his girlfriend have found a nice pizza place we're going to frequent at now. My favorite there has the same name as his girlfriend, lol.

I'm gonna heat up some leftover spaghetti and make some french bread. Eating more Italian lately than I should.


----------



## pickleniggo (Feb 4, 2013)

Leftover mac and cheese and a biscuit from Popeye's. For breakfast. Because I don't care anymore.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 4, 2013)

i had left overs from our large foodswings super bowl order this morning.


----------



## Hellbound Sonichu (Feb 4, 2013)

Right now I'm eating some bacon and cheddar potato chips while contemplating finishing my Correction homework.


----------



## Fialovy (Feb 4, 2013)

Vanilla ice cream, who said vanilla had to be boring?

Infact, did you know that the word vanilla actually came from the word vagina?


----------



## Bugaboo (Feb 4, 2013)

I had some chicken tenders from the local grocery store deli for lunch. They were tasty but a tad over-cooked. Then 30 minutes ago I had peanut butter Rolo ice cream.

For me eating is a disappointing and unsatisfying experience. 50% of the time I can't be motivated to even do it 
I need to figure out how to cook tasty food for myself and not just my hermit crabs (seriously those things eat better than me)


----------



## JULAY (Feb 4, 2013)

Tasty frozen raw beef that's been mixed with onion soup mix, salt, pepper and garlic powder. Break off in pieces, eat, and feel like a real goddamned carnivore.


----------



## Stratochu (Feb 5, 2013)

A huge breakfast burrito with chorizo, potato, egg, jalapeno, beans, cheese and tomatillo salsa from a taqueria here, seasoned tater tots (called "Mexi-Fries" here after a fast-food joint that was founded here and is slowly disappearing), a 24-ounce bottle of local beer.

Life is great here, for the cost of contributing part of my tugboat, I can sit on my ass watching TV, using the internet, eating, sleeping and drinking adult beverages, or driving around aimlessly. Yes, I live kind of like Chris-chan, but no hoarding, lousy housekeeping or DIRTY, CRAPPED BRIEFS.


----------



## Niachu (Feb 6, 2013)

They stopped selling my favorite breakfast burrito at a nearby place...it had chorizo.  I could make a burrito myself tonight but all we have is the soyrizo. Oh well.


----------



## Night Terror (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm a real student. I mostly eat pasta for lunch, and either pizza or curry for dinner. I wake up too late/have early lectures and never eat breakfast...


----------



## The Hunter (Feb 6, 2013)

Darky said:
			
		

> I'm a real student. I mostly eat pasta for lunch, and either pizza or curry for dinner. I wake up too late/have early lectures and never eat breakfast...


Same deal with breakfast for me. I live with my parents right now, so I don't have to worry about having awful food at home.


----------



## Fialovy (Feb 6, 2013)

Lobster Bisque! One one my favorite soups!


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Feb 6, 2013)

Brothers, you are all forgetting the best food ever made: Pastamania


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 6, 2013)

I had mango for breakfast.


----------



## Stratochu (Feb 6, 2013)

Canned pineapple chunks


----------



## The Hunter (Feb 6, 2013)

Eating a quesadilla at home right now. The food at school looks so incredibly good, but I already spent all of my graduation money (took me 7 months to spend it all, lol).


----------



## CatParty (Feb 6, 2013)

work just paid for lunch here http://www.menupages.com/restaurants/ru ... n-bbq/menu

got the bbq bacon chunks and the reuben crusher.


----------



## The Hunter (Feb 6, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> work just paid for lunch here http://www.menupages.com/restaurants/ru ... n-bbq/menu
> 
> got the bbq bacon chunks and the reuben crusher.


Urban barbecue? Bizarre...


----------



## CatParty (Feb 6, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> CatParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hahaha i think it's just called that as it's in manhattan


edit: i spoke too soon. we were to order from there but just found out it closed down because a car crashed into it. looks like my bbq boast was in vain haha.


----------



## The Hunter (Feb 7, 2013)

Eating some ice cream before I go to bed.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Feb 7, 2013)

Just ate a small slice of blueberry pie with a glass of milk.


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 7, 2013)

Yoghurt.

With some marshmellows.


----------



## Niachu (Feb 8, 2013)

Spaghetti for days, here...


----------



## The Hunter (Feb 8, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Spaghetti for days, here...









U

And I laughed really hard when I read that for some reason. I blame Rio for this.


----------



## Horse Boots (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm going on a cruise next week and I'm looking forward to eating far more food than I should. I'll probably hit up one of those 24-hour buffets at like 2am to get pizza just because I can. Also, seafood. Lots of it. Living in the Midwest as I do, we don't get it much because it's so expensive. So yes, seafood


----------



## darkhorse816 (Feb 8, 2013)

Went to a bar and had a long island iced tea for the first time. It's a lot of alcohol. Wooo.... still dizzy. I'm avoiding it and sticking with my usual white russians.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 8, 2013)

darkhorse816 said:
			
		

> Went to a bar and had a long island iced tea for the first time. It's a lot of alcohol. Wooo.... still dizzy. I'm avoiding it and sticking with my usual white russians.


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 11, 2013)

I need to have Vodka Rigatoni pizza again soon.


----------



## Niachu (Feb 11, 2013)

Friday I was up all night trying to redraw my bro's girlfriend's birthday gift. Come Saturday I was dead on my feet, but I got it done in the nick of time. They went out to get pizza and I stayed in her room and slept til they came back with it and played video games.

I woke up, ate four pieces, and went back to sleep.

If that's not the definition of fat I don't know what is...


----------



## Stratochu (Feb 11, 2013)

Nothing, but enjoying a quart of strawberry milk.


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 11, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> I need to have Vodka Rigatoni pizza again soon.



SO WANT.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm having fried eggs and toast with some coffee.


----------



## snowkitten91 (Feb 12, 2013)

Brownie bites, just before dinner.


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 12, 2013)

trombonista said:
			
		

> bungholio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooooooo yeah. This weekend I think I'll do it. I'm going to eat myself into a coma with that shit.

I'm sure you can find it at at a pizza place near you.


----------



## darkhorse816 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hunger Mythos said:
			
		

> I'm having fried eggs and toast with some coffee.



Are they over easy?

One of my favorite things currently is fried eggs and rice, so the egg is a little runny, and you can put some of the yolk in the rice.


----------



## pickleniggo (Feb 13, 2013)

darkhorse816 said:
			
		

> One of my favorite things currently is fried eggs and rice, so the egg is a little runny, and you can put some of the yolk in the rice.



Blehhh. Egg yolk makes me kind of sick. When I make eggs, I take the yolk and mix it into my dog's food - she loves it. 
I had oameal with strawberries and banana just now. Strawberries are usually super expensive - especially out of seaon - so it's rare I ever have them, but when I do they're soooo good.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 13, 2013)

i get out of work early today so i'm heading over to foodswings http://www.foodswings.net/foodswings_menu.pdf


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Feb 13, 2013)

I feel like having Mexican for lunch today. Probably a burrito and rice.

There's a place not too far from me that has authentic Mexican food, and the waitstaff is composed of authentic Mexicans.


----------



## The Hunter (Feb 17, 2013)

Dad... give me the oven.






You're drunk.


----------



## Bugaboo (Feb 18, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Dad... give me the oven.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You playing the Sims and eating pizza rolls?
That's pretty sick


----------



## Stratochu (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm eating a carne asada burrito, drinking a fifth of Cisco and halfheartedly watching "Jackass Number Two" while surfing the web.


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 18, 2013)

The other night I had BLT chicken pizza.


----------



## pickleniggo (Feb 19, 2013)

Yesterday when I got home from Panera Bread, I opened the bag to find that in addition to my order, they put in a sandwich from someone else's. It's just tomato, red pepper slices and mozzarella on bread, so I'm eating it for breakfast today minus the tomato slices because they squick me out.

Thanks Panera!


----------



## Aiko Heiwa (Feb 19, 2013)

pancakes, eggs, sausage, and tea


----------



## Bugaboo (Feb 19, 2013)

I ate Froot Loops.
I like the way they smell. <3


----------



## Aiko Heiwa (Feb 19, 2013)

revengeofphil said:
			
		

> I ate Froot Loops.
> I like the way they smell. <3


My grandfather just buys the store brand.


----------



## Stratochu (Feb 20, 2013)

It's only 8:30am, but I made my Ramen noodle special for breakfast, and am having a glass of NesQuik with it.

Ramen a la Stratowhammy:
2 packages of brick Ramen (I prefer Maruchan now that Smack Ramen is no longer made). Cook as directed, drain and put in a bowl.
Toss with 1/4 cup of Sun-Bird or other brand chili oil, add chopped onion and chopped jalapeno peppers (you can use bell peppers for less heat), enjoy while watching "American Pickers" reruns on Comcast OnDemand TV or a DVD of a Jackass film, or browsing the CWCki Forums. Not recommended with Orange Fanta.

(can you tell that the other 3 occupants of this apartment are out of the house?)


----------



## pickleniggo (Feb 20, 2013)

Aiko Heiwa said:
			
		

> revengeofphil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will not vouch for store brand Froot Loops because they're kind of gross, but I will defend store brand Lucky Charms over name brand to the death. Name brand Lucky Charms are way too sweet.


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 20, 2013)

Did someone say Lucky Charms?






I could eat my weight in those.


----------



## The Hunter (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey guys, guess where me and my friend are going tomorrow.



Spoiler



Golden Corral. Yes, we will be ordering orange Fanta there as well.


----------



## spaps (Feb 20, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Hey guys, guess where me and my friend are going tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure to bring some navy along in advance!


----------



## The Hunter (Feb 20, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny story, I've been telling him all about Chris since I first found out about him, but he just barely found out about the recycling thing today.

He said the next time someone tells him to recycle, he's going to bash their faces open and shove them into a recycling bin for bringing it up.


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 20, 2013)

I like radicchio now.


----------



## Judge Holden (Feb 21, 2013)

Bacon.

That sums up my day today. my roomate came home with a metric tonne of good quality discount streaky bacon, and we have spent the entire day eating bacon on a variety of dishes, from sushi to homemade pizza

i honestly have eaten so much i think my stomach may rupture

i love bacon


----------



## Dollars2010 (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm snaking on some pomegranate pistachios.


----------



## Stratochu (Feb 23, 2013)

Gardetto's snack mix and peach-flavor Cisco wine.


----------



## Aiko Heiwa (Feb 25, 2013)

Pancakes, bacon, eggs, and hot chocolate.


----------



## Stratochu (Feb 25, 2013)

Jack Daniels-brand whiskey-flavored coffee and two 7-Eleven cinnamon roll muffins.


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 26, 2013)

I cut up the Mexican mango tonight. It's very juicy, but not as flavorful as the other mangoes I've had. Maybe this one was a dud.


----------



## The Hunter (Feb 27, 2013)

Had a barbacoa taco with fresh lemonade for breakfast and a plate of white rice for lunch.


----------



## Bugaboo (Feb 28, 2013)

I ate tator tots for the first time in a billion years


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 1, 2013)

Eating a moon pie and drinking this:


----------



## shutupman (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm currently (and have been for the past 2 and a half hours) making an egg curry.
It includes onions, tomatoes, and some awesome spices.
I should totally post up some of the recipes I use, but I'm tryin to work on a cook book, so that would be counterproductive (I'll probably do it anyway).


----------



## Dollars2010 (Mar 10, 2013)

Just finished typing up a report so I'm celebrating by eating animal crackers that are in the shape of Winnie the Pooh characters.


----------



## Fialovy (Mar 10, 2013)

I had this minty chocolate shake with Dun on our date yesterday and even the next day I was still in a sugar coma.


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 10, 2013)

WHAT A BURGER


----------



## Stratochu (Mar 10, 2013)

Mini Oreos and Red Bull


----------



## Golly (Mar 11, 2013)

Had a sandwich called "The Gatherer" today. Walnuts, goat cheese, and cranberries. It was way bigger than I thought it'd be....but it was delicious anyway.


----------



## Fialovy (Mar 11, 2013)

Lofthouse cookies are the bane of my thighs.


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 13, 2013)

I had some Sriracha potato chips, but I didn't want to finish the bag, so now I'm eating almonds.


----------



## Stratochu (Mar 15, 2013)

Sandwich I made with pastrami, red onion, Jack Daniels mustard and blue marbled cheddar cheese on a hoagie roll and a fifth of Night Train.


----------



## Fialovy (Mar 17, 2013)

Irish Stout cupcakes with Irish creme frosting and Irish soda bread!


----------



## Niachu (Mar 18, 2013)

Eating cereal out of a mug with a fork.

I think it's time to do the dishes.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Mar 18, 2013)

Having a bit of Korean curry. I noticed Japanese curry is pretty much "heavier".


----------



## Aiko Heiwa (Mar 24, 2013)

Baked potato chips. Or "potato crisps" as the bag says, but I ain't no Brit!

I like them better than regular chips.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Mar 24, 2013)

Aiko Heiwa said:
			
		

> Baked potato chips. Or "potato crisps" as the bag says, but I ain't no Brit!
> 
> I like them better than regular chips.




I love Baked Lays. 

I saw on TV today that Burger King has veggie burgers again. This time though it appears they put lettuce and tomato on them instead of just throwing the morningstar veggie burger on a bun like the last time.


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 24, 2013)

Baked Doritos are the best, if we're on the subject of baked chips.


----------



## Fialovy (Mar 28, 2013)

Blue cheese and swiss grilled cheese sandwiches served with fresh, sliced tomatoes makes an amazing lunch.


----------



## snowkitten91 (Apr 2, 2013)

Garden Veggie Straws with ranch flavor.


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 6, 2013)

Grilled salmon, salad, and a root beer.


----------



## Fialovy (Apr 6, 2013)

some sushi, spicy tuna rolls, eel rolls, and tempura shrimp rolls to be exact!


----------



## Amsterdam (Apr 8, 2013)

I just ate a can of beanie weinies and some water  :/


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 24, 2013)

We have baked Doritos and French onion Sun Chips. Oh, and we had meatball subs for dinner, and the kitchen smells like a pizza place. We also have enough food to keep me and my brother eating lunch for the next week instead of having to skip a meal.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 25, 2013)

eating an everything bagel with bacon cream cheese. today may be good.


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 26, 2013)

I had that toaster chicken
It weirded me out too much so I ceased eating it and just ate my potatoes.


----------



## Trombonista (May 1, 2013)

I'm cooking dinner tomorrow night! We'll be having pork chops marinated with Worcestershire sauce and mustard, with a jicama-carrot slaw as a side.


----------



## Fialovy (May 2, 2013)

Oatmeal with a drizzle of pure maple syrup and the real thing, not the instant stuff, the actual good kind, though it is pretty instant when you pop it in the microwave for a minute or so, however.


----------



## Aiko Heiwa (May 7, 2013)

Biscuits and gravy.

Food of the Gods.


----------



## c-no (May 9, 2013)

Had lasagna with garlic bread and mashed potatos with gravy at the college I attend. It was worth the money I spent for lunch.


----------



## Niachu (May 10, 2013)

I'm craving something with garlic and cheese today.


----------



## c-no (May 10, 2013)

Filipino BBQ with rice and pancit. I need to eat more Filipino food.


----------



## The Hunter (May 10, 2013)

We got organic Chilean pears.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (May 10, 2013)

Aiko Heiwa said:
			
		

> Biscuits and gravy.
> 
> Food of the Gods.



True.

I had chicken fajitas for dinner.


----------



## The Hunter (May 10, 2013)

GrandNumberOfPounds said:
			
		

> I had chicken fajitas for dinner.


>chicken fajitas
>not even beef fajitas

dont even talk to me u pleb.


----------



## Fialovy (May 10, 2013)

Me and Dun ate at a really good Chinese buffet. They had lots of good stuff, I don't know what my favorite was though. A lot of it was good. It had your standard chinese buffet faire.


----------



## Trombonista (May 10, 2013)

I finished some leftover pineapple chunks and cut up a new pineapple.


----------



## Aiko Heiwa (May 11, 2013)

Eating some cold pepperoni pizza.

Fuckin' delish.


----------



## c-no (May 13, 2013)

Ate a couple veggie burgers for the first time today. I need to add some condiments to it if I want a good taste.


----------



## The Hunter (May 14, 2013)

Made myself a brisket taco. God damn, I'm not sure I've ever made anything that genuinely made me feel satisfied before. It was a little greasy (should probably think of fixing that next time I do this), but maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, I'm not sure I've ever had a better breakfast before. Now I know why my dad always gets these things whenever he has the chance.

Currently trying to look up non-alcoholic drink recipes (it does have to do with the fact that I'm a puss, but the fact that it's 5 a.m. and I'm not a loser plays a bigger role in this). I wish we had more juices around the house.

Oh, and I just realized we have these premade smoothie things. Good for me because my blender isn't working.


----------



## Ryan Rash (May 14, 2013)

Since I'm gonna be holding down the fort for a week while my mum goes on vacation, I stocked up on food from the grocery store: some burger patties (which I garnish with soy sauce and/or garlic powder while cooking on the George Foreman), Krave cereal (with milk), cheddar wursts (which I'll cook up with some mac'n'cheese), and so on. I'll also be left some money, some of which I may use to order take out one day, either a trip to Wendy's or some beef'n'brocolli from the Chinese take-out.


----------



## captkrisma (May 14, 2013)

The ladies made some pan-fried buffalo chicken...I am stealing their recipe and are will make it mine.  I have some new videos up, including stuff with chickpeas, chicken curry, and my little girl made ratatouille.


----------



## Stratochu (May 15, 2013)

Gardetto's Original snack mix and cucumber lime gatorade mixed with gin.


----------



## pickleniggo (May 19, 2013)

Lately I've been obsessed with starbucks' chocolate cookie frappucinos. Which is awful because they really jack up my stomach.


----------



## bradsternum (May 19, 2013)

Spankopita. Mmm.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (May 20, 2013)

I bought a bottle of pina colada mixer because I was craving the old frozen bacardi non alcoholic pina coladas mom would put in the mixer for us when I was little. I've been mixing it with oj and frozen pineapple juice in the blender. I know I shouldn't be drinking it because of my type II, but its so good


----------



## Judge Holden (May 20, 2013)

Today I made bread stuffed with a block of high quality Camembert and a pan-full of lovingly caremelised red onions, which may have just brought my roomates to orgasm from how fast they tried to stuff it down their throats. God im glad I took that free baking course.

Tomorrow im making half a dozen foccacias for my parent's anniversary buffet. Im almost tempted to find some career which intersects law with writing with baking


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (May 20, 2013)

I had a barbacoa burrito from Chipotle with white rice, black beans, corn & green salsa, and sour cream and cheese. It tore, so I got it double wrapped. I used the Tabasco chipotle sauce as a condiment.

I can't believe I ate the whole thing.


----------



## Stratochu (May 21, 2013)

Two bacon breakfast burritos from a local taqueria and a 1.5-liter bottle of Pepsi Max.


----------



## Trombonista (May 21, 2013)

pickleniggo said:
			
		

> Lately I've been obsessed with starbucks' chocolate cookie frappucinos. Which is awful because they really jack up my stomach.



My sister loves those too.


----------



## The Hunter (May 22, 2013)

trombonista said:
			
		

> pickleniggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long have those been around? I swear I got one when I was like, 13...


----------



## The Tyrant (May 23, 2013)

So, a clique of my fellow comrades and I decided to have a little fun going around the city a few days ago. We came across an Asian market and decided to play a game. We purchase a load of random items and partake in them, with a few simple rules. We would each pick three items we want to try, and guess which items we think we would fancy, and which ones we had an ominous feeling about. The winner would get to pick the next film we go to see. I picked melon bread, a bag of senbei crackers and mochi. 

I am incredibly keen to judgment, as all of my guesses were correct. (They had better like evil horror flicks)


Mochi was my least favorite; the extremely chewy texture and taste of bean was not very decadent to my taste buds. I should have guessed, but I did always want to try it! 

Senbei was in the middle ground; they are surprisingly tough to break into proper sized bites via teeth. The soy hits you with flavor so the cracker isn’t plain, but they had a strange, indescribable aftertaste. However, I am currently snacking on one right now, so I believe it becomes an acquired taste, or they are better than I judged. Very good to have lying around for something savory...

Melon bread was my favorite; obviously. It is somewhat difficult to ruin a bread of any kind. I was surprised to learn it was just a normal bread roll with a thin, top sheet of sweet melon flavored pastry. Nevertheless, I am personally fond of breads, so I knew there was no way it could have gone horribly wrong. And this is a product I think I might stock up on.


Hmm, perhaps I cheated when I look at it like that...?


----------



## Stratochu (May 24, 2013)

Gerber teething biscuits (guilty pleasure of mine) and a wannabe michelada made from Keystone Light, spicy V8 juice, lime juice and Worcestershire sauce.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 4, 2013)

I found one of these in the freezer today.







I haven't eaten all day, so you'd think, "hey, that looks pretty appetizing to a hungry man," but let's not forget the fact that these things come out looking like this:






Yeah, they're not the greatest things in the world, and the potatoes are just awful, like, almost inedible. So I put it to myself this way: I eat fast food on occasion, and there's no doubt that the stuff they make there would be any better than what I'm about to do. Yes, you can see where this is going now. In my kitchen, I have hamburger buns, lettuce, pickles, jalapeños, and mustard. Unfortunately, I had no idea what the hell to do with the potatoes... so I sort of trashed them. That aside, I made what looked no different from a very tiny burger from Whataburger. Only the meat was terrifyingly soft and not salty.

Ingenuity:1 Fast Food Industry:0

Thankfully, I didn't take a picture. As you can imagine, that cheese was all over the fucking place.


----------



## Male (Jun 4, 2013)

It looks like the patty is slowly turning into a puddle


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jun 5, 2013)

unpopular opinion: I like the mashed potatoes in those meals.


----------



## Stratochu (Jun 5, 2013)

The Hungry-Man looks gross, but Chris-chan would disagree.

7-Eleven Fresh To Go sausage/egg/cheese croissant and English muffin sandwiches are good and are cheap too, the sausage patty looks gross but actually tastes as good as a reputable but cheap brand like Fletcher's or Smithfield. One of those, a banana and a quart of Snapple peach tea makes my midnight breakfast today, the 7-Eleven is close enough yet far enough to listen to an average-length Frank Zappa song on the way to and from and is always open.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jun 7, 2013)

My mom went overboard buying nutrigrain bars (she's elderly and thought she wanted them for breakfast every morning, suffice to say I don't think she's touched one in a while), and I want to eat them in massive quantities so bad because I loved them in my old binge eating days. But now that I have to watch my sugar they are unavailable to me and it makes me sad.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 7, 2013)

we're having a nach/ice cream party here at work because we've all been working doubles or more. kind of a teambuilding "please don't quit" sort of shindig


----------



## Stratochu (Jun 7, 2013)

Matador beef jerky, Turkey Hill peach iced tea and a banana. Would have bought a pound or so of freshly made hickory-smoked muscle-cut jerky at the butcher shop on my way out here (I'm housesitting out in bumfuck nowhere near where the two major rivers in the Eugene area intersect, on my old IP and connection since there is no wi-fi here, and I had to settle for reconstituted downer beef Matador jerky when I picked up vittles and libations on my way in)


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 13, 2013)

I tasted yellow raspberries today. They taste just like the regular red ones.


----------



## Aiko Heiwa (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm having some spaghetti.


----------



## Niachu (Jun 17, 2013)

My brother got me an Arizona can of lemonade

Never had one out of those cans, underestimated the size of the opening

Lemonade UP THE NOSE


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 17, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> My brother got me an Arizona can of lemonade
> 
> Never had one out of those cans, underestimated the size of the opening
> 
> Lemonade UP THE NOSE


Hahaha, scrub.

*pours entire can of Arizona sweet tea down his throat* *grows beard*

How does it feel knowing you'll never be cool?


----------



## Niachu (Jun 17, 2013)

The feeling of brewing my own tea not suffocated by artificial sweeteners is a tad better.


----------



## Aiko Heiwa (Jun 17, 2013)

Eating some leftover baked fish.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 17, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> The feeling of brewing my own tea not suffocated by artificial sweeteners is a tad better.







Look u little shit...


----------



## Niachu (Jun 17, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Niachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just the response I'd expect from a brain decayed from HFCS. I'll stick to my natural and hearty black tea as well as my clean-shaven face, thank you.


----------



## Fialovy (Jun 17, 2013)

My favorite foods at the moment are raw honey and skinny pop popcorn.


----------



## Aiko Heiwa (Jun 17, 2013)

Fialovy said:
			
		

> My favorite foods at the moment are raw honey and skinny pop popcorn.


I like chicken.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 17, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You say that as if I've never brewed my own tea before.

And I thought you hippies were the ones that favored HFCS and artificial sweeteners because, "too much sugar will rot your teeth out! Tradition bad! Science good!"


----------



## Aiko Heiwa (Jun 17, 2013)

I just had DELICIOUS TUNA SALAD ON CRACKERS


----------



## Judge Holden (Jun 17, 2013)

On the morrow I have been conscripted to create a camembert en croute with cranberries and a bigass loaf of sourdough bread. All so that my roomate can pass it off as his own work and impress his ex gf, because i owe him for accidentally splitting them up in the first place.

God I cant wait till my friends piss off back home and let me drink myself to insanity in peace


----------



## Niachu (Jun 17, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> You say that as if I've never brewed my own tea before.



Good show. Now stop pretending as if drinking prepared overly-sweetened tea out of a can is any cooler than being eco-friendly and brewing your own.


----------



## Stratochu (Jun 17, 2013)

Made a sandwich out of random stuff found in the kitchen. Oscar Mayer deli ham, Genoa salami, Oberto's "bacon jerky" (prepacked bacon that is smoked instead of fried or broiled) onion, Dijonnaise, lettuce and pickle, on a hamburger bun. Better than it sounds (I think even Chris-chan would like it), and I've drank too much today.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 17, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretending? Oh please, no one can pretend to be THIS cool!







Tell me, do u even dorite? I bet u dont even a damn mountain dew hahahaha CoD is the best i bet i will pwn u so hard at it, omg u just got so TROLLD!!1! *le epic memeface*

But at this point, I've really stopped caring where my tea comes from. I've stopped caring where a lot of my food comes from, actually...


----------



## Midnight Kissy Bull (Jun 18, 2013)

I had baby carrots and hummus for a snack today. Is hummus supposed to be grainy, bland, and disappointing? I was expecting it to be a little spicy and, well, exciting.

But the "gluten-free" label might have had something to do with the lack of flavor.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 18, 2013)

Midnight Kissy Bull said:
			
		

> Is hummus supposed to be grainy, bland, and disappointing?


No. No it's not. Hummus is supposed to be a gift from the heavens. You probably just got bad hummus. Find your hummus dealer. Shove it down their throat. See how they like it. Then get new hummus (or just make your own).


----------



## Fialovy (Jun 18, 2013)

yeah, I had this one chipotle hummus from these hippies from the farmer's market... BEST STUFF EVER!


----------



## Midnight Kissy Bull (Jun 19, 2013)

I had me a New York hot dog, tater tots, and a cherry limeade from Sonic. The tots were most excellent, as is almost any potato-based food item. The hot dog was marvelous up until the end with the spicy mustard really started to get spicy. But all in all, it was a decent meal and I don't feel guilty from it.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 19, 2013)

THANK THE LORD, MY DAD CAME HOME WITH FOOD.

Fish, liver, a baked potato, and spinach.

I friggin love my dad.


----------



## Null (Jun 19, 2013)

I've been going to Safeway. I usually pick up some green tea, a sushi tray, and some fresh fish from the deli. I usually coat the fish in old bay and other seasonings and then pan fry it with only enough olive oil to keep it from sticking. Fish is like, the majority of my diet.


----------



## Midnight Kissy Bull (Jun 20, 2013)

I came home with my bounty from grocery shopping, satisfied that I got mostly healthy stuff... then realize that I'd forgotten my Claussen pickles. 

Oh, well. At least I got some spinach and artichoke hummus. This had better kick ass.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jun 22, 2013)

Just got home from helping my mum pick up a new fridge from ebay, and enroute back we stopped off at a local food hall to pick up a few pounds of assorted Rabbit, chicken, beef, venison, and different kinds of sausage meat so that i can start my unholy mission of creating my own homemade sausages.

Why I ever took a free sausage making course last week I will never know, but it will have been worth it.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jun 27, 2013)

I had chinese food for the first time in a long time and it was amazing.


----------



## pickleniggo (Jun 27, 2013)

sparklemilhouse said:
			
		

> I had chinese food for the first time in a long time and it was amazing.



Lucky. Everytime I get Chinese I can never stop eating and I gain like five pounds.   
I had leftover pizza today. It was gross.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 27, 2013)

Free pizza is best pizza, lulz.


----------



## pickleniggo (Jun 27, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Free pizza is best pizza, lulz.



NOPE.


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 27, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Free pizza is best pizza, lulz.



Not if it's Little Caesar's (or as one of my cousins called it "PUKE-PUKE").


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jun 28, 2013)

pickleniggo said:
			
		

> sparklemilhouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I shouldn't be eating it all with my diaabetus and my recent weight gain, but I mean...the menu came to our house yesterday in the mail, and everything looked so good.


----------



## Lil (Jun 28, 2013)

I haven't eaten real food for the past week ( ._.)


----------



## Bob's Fries (Jun 28, 2013)

Roasted yams every day, bitches.


----------



## Fialovy (Jun 28, 2013)

Yay! Sunday I get to have cheesecake for dessert! Every so often my grandparents give my family some stuff from Omaha Steaks and in addition to some meat, they got us a cheesecake as an added bonus. I'm in heaven... I love cheesecake.


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 28, 2013)

darkhorse816 and I went with my sister to a Japanese restaurant. We all got teppanyaki entrees; darkhorse816 and my sister went with golden shrimp while I had chicken teriyaki.


----------



## Aiko Heiwa (Jun 30, 2013)

I just ate the rest of my tuna sub with a tall glass of Orange Fanta.


----------



## Lil (Jun 30, 2013)

Tried corn on the cob for the first time

it was delicious ;a;


----------



## pickleniggo (Jun 30, 2013)

Little-Lovely said:
			
		

> Tried corn on the cob for the first time
> 
> it was delicious ;a;




Oh man, I really want to do grilled corn on the cob for the 4th, but I don't know how many people are going to be at the party I'm having yet. 

Right now I'm enjoying a ham and cheese wrap with vegetables from my grandfather's garden. I don't know what it is about homegrown veggies, but they are always so crisp and delicious.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Jul 1, 2013)

All the talk about ethnic food in the Chris forum got me hungry for Korean.  We made sambusol (sp?) tonight, which is basically grilled pork wrapped in fresh lettuce leaves, packed with rice, and dipped in a spicy paste.  I had a light beer with it.

And it was fucking delicious.


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm a little irked right now because I had saved two slices of roast beef and sauerkraut for a Ruben today, and now both of those things are gone and I'm left with a ton of thousand island dressing.

Anyone got any other uses for it outside of salads? I'm not sure what's for dinner tonight, but I know if I wind up making burgers, I'll use it for that.


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Wow, I was right! Burgers for dinner.

I just got this brilliant idea too. I'm gonna put Swiss cheese on it, and top it off with sauerkraut and thousand island. Gonna make myself a Ruben burger (and yeah, we never do get Russian sauce in this house. I hear Rubens go better with that).


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Forgive me for the triple post, but dinner was just amazing.







That's a Reuben burger (which I've been misspelling all day for some odd reason), a burger topped with Swiss cheese, sauerkraut, and thousand island dressing. I messed up on this one and forgot the pastrami, but I wound up getting a second and put pastrami on that one (sucks that I only got halfway through it). On the side are potato wedges topped with a sour cream and chive sauce. All this and sweet tea as well. I've just been spoiling myself with food lately.


----------



## Stratochu (Jul 6, 2013)

"Beer Baron" beerwursts wrapped in a Kraft Single and crescent roll dough, Ninkasi Total Domination IPA


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 6, 2013)

Last night I made chipotle-lime chicken with corn on the cob. I could've marinated the chicken longer, but the corn was delicious. 

I'll be making dinner again on Tuesday.


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 9, 2013)

Tonight I made Italian grilled chicken (chicken marinated in a mixture of olive oil, lemon juice, and oregano) with grilled zucchini (seasoned with fresh parsley) and pasta.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jul 11, 2013)

Is it wrong that I think the "cherry milk" that President Zachary Taylor died from sounds pretty good on a hot day?


----------



## Fialovy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm gonna bake some dinosaur poop cookies. I call them that because they are paleo.


----------



## Stratochu (Jul 11, 2013)

Philly cheesesteak knockoff from Subway and a Red Bull.


----------



## Lady Houligan (Jul 11, 2013)

Tonight was "CYOA Night" (aka make your own damn dinner so we use up leftovers), but I really wanted pasta. So I made penne tossed with sauteed grape tomatoes and red onion with basil, oregano and parm stirred in.

It is so damn good.


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 11, 2013)

Fialovy said:
			
		

> I'm gonna bake some dinosaur poop cookies. I call them that because they are paleo.



Kingsburg Orchards markets pluots as Dinosaur Eggs. Seriously.


----------



## c-no (Jul 11, 2013)

Had some pizza and a couple cups of Dr. Pepper at a place called CiCi's Pizza Buffet. First time I ever ate a BBQ pizza. Felt bloted though due to having some biscuits with chorizo earlier.


----------



## Fialovy (Jul 12, 2013)

trombonista said:
			
		

> Fialovy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's probably to make it sound appealing to kids, since every kid has a dinosaur phase it seems.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Jul 12, 2013)

Ham pizza gratin. Not bad.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jul 16, 2013)

Finally started making my own sausages again and I have finally figured out how to properly apply pig guts to the nozzle.


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 18, 2013)

Drinking fresh hand squeezed lemonade right now. It's really great after mowing the lawn on a summer day.


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 21, 2013)

I just cut open an orange honeydew. It's just as sweet as the green ones, if not sweeter.


----------



## Lady Houligan (Jul 21, 2013)

I thought we were going to have to order out, but then realized we had shredded cheese and rotini. So instead I made macaroni and cheese from scratch. And damn it was good.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 22, 2013)

I tasted popcorn with *kimchi* flavour.

Still tastes like popcorn but with *spiciness*.


----------



## Picklepower (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm actually gonna start eating better, more healthy things, and keep track of what I eat. And I'm gonna start treadmilling again, so I can lose weight. You know, shove fruits and vegetables down my mouth.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 22, 2013)

Picklepower said:
			
		

> I'm actually gonna start eating better, more healthy things, and keep track of what I eat. And I'm gonna start treadmilling again, so I can lose weight. You know, shove fruits and vegetables down my mouth.



I was used to eat fruits and vegetables since young that I considered them to be my favourite foods.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jul 23, 2013)

I buy most of my fruits frozen because its just me in the house who eats fruit. I throw them in the blender with some milk. I can't call it a smoothie anymore due to the Chris connotation though. 

---

Don't tell Diet Coke I had _two_ Diet Pepsi's today. I blame this set of commercials:

[youtube]__pOOOpJ58U[/youtube]

<3 that jingle. Even if Diet Coke tastes worlds better.


----------



## Fialovy (Jul 23, 2013)

[youtube]zj5eVSVkGJ4[/youtube]

Still not Diet Crystal Pepsi


----------



## The Hunter (Aug 15, 2013)

My sisters made panna cotta today, and we had fresh strawberries to top it with.

If there aren't any women out there that love making flan and panna cotta as much as my sisters do, I never want to get married.


----------



## Judge Holden (Aug 16, 2013)

oh christ.... starving hungry and the closest food provider is a mcdonalds..... fuck it im going in. please dont judge me


----------



## The Tyrant (Aug 16, 2013)

/JUDGES LOUDLY


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Aug 19, 2013)

Damnit, I still miss Crystal Pepsi...


----------



## The Hunter (Aug 19, 2013)

Sweet and Savoury said:
			
		

> Damnit, I still miss Crystal Pepsi...


Must... resist urge... to post... oh fuck it.

[youtube]CGwibPdEOVk[/youtube]


----------



## Lady Houligan (Aug 26, 2013)

I made bitching low carb lasagna tonight by using zucchini strips instead of lasagna noodles. And it had goat cheese. If I wasn't worried about going over my carb limit for dinner, I'd totally wolf down the last piece.


----------



## c-no (Aug 26, 2013)

Had some spaghetti with ground chicken today. It was good enough that I had seconds due to the taste.


----------



## Niachu (Sep 7, 2013)

Learning how to make vegetarian chow mein. Vegetarian because there's no meat on hand. I'd like to make lamb with it though.


----------



## Picklepower (Sep 7, 2013)

I sure was a fatass today, for lunch I had some Chow Mein atleast, then for dinner I pigged the fuck out on KFC. I think I skipped breakfast.


----------



## The Hunter (Sep 7, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Learning how to make vegetarian chow mein. Vegetarian because there's no meat on hand. I'd like to make lamb with it though.


My dad has called so many meatless meals vegetarian simply because he couldn't afford the meat/poor planning.  

Had a sandwich for breakfast. My dad offered to make it, so he did, but I think that may be the last time I trust him with sandwiches. I bit into it, and pipping hot yolk spilled all over my pants. Can't wait to have complete control of a kitchen.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 7, 2013)

Today's sandwich: provolone, turkey, and tomato with dijon mustard on sourdough, grilled until the cheese reached critical meltiness. I wish I took a picture of it before destroying it with my teeth.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Sep 7, 2013)

I had a piada today, which is kind of like an Italian burrito, at a place that's like an Italian Chipotle. Wikipedia says it's a sandwich, but I like thinking of it as a kind of burrito. 

I had steak, feta cheese, diavolo sauce, peppers and onions, white beans and pasta on it.


----------



## The Hunter (Sep 8, 2013)

Made barbecue wontons today which are exactly what they sound like and taste just as good as you'd think they would.

My dad had chopped up leftover ribs and sausage, mixed it in barbecue sauce, chopped some carrots, and fried some wonton wrappers into taco shells because he heard that was a thing. I just cut the middle man and stuffed the meat into the wonton and fried it. I actually wanted to make cream cheese wontons, but we were out of cheese. Could have also done it with spinach if we had any. Still, it was a pretty radical idea, and it paid off. Now I'm tempted to go to the state fair this year. Too bad I have school. :/


----------



## c-no (Sep 8, 2013)

Today, I enjoyed a carne asada burrito for dinner complete with a big gulp from a 7/11 that was nearby.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Sep 10, 2013)

I really wish I could have some grapefruit juice right now. I can't keep it around the house because I drink too much of it and I'm already pre-diabetic.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Sep 10, 2013)

We have a growler pub downtown.  For those of you not in the know, you basically go in with a brown jug and they fill it up for you with beer on draft.  I don't do it often, but I did tonight with a local brew called Oosik.  So full of calories but so so tasty.


----------



## Judge Holden (Sep 10, 2013)

Rite now im tucking into.....a cheap pot of cottage cheese because until my dad stops fucking around and finishes setting up the barbeque its all i could find to satisfy my hunger


----------



## c-no (Sep 11, 2013)

Earlier for lunch today, I had some chicken cordon bleu with some mashed potatoes and french fries. First time I ever had chicken cordon bleu and it was rather tasty.


----------



## Fialovy (Sep 11, 2013)

I had the best Reuben Sandwich ever from a place called Eurostop. It actually was in a building that used to house a pot dispensery called Canni-Bistro back when medicinal marijuana was first legalized as a little fun fact.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Sep 20, 2013)

I had a grilled chicken and bacon healthy McWrap    It had to be the blandest thing I've ever eaten. 

I wish I had a healthy chicken curry


----------



## José Mourinho (Sep 21, 2013)

Mmmm... hash browns.


----------



## exball (Sep 21, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> Mmmm... hash browns.



Fixed.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Sep 23, 2013)

I <3 you.


----------



## pickleniggo (Sep 24, 2013)

sparklemilhouse said:
			
		

> I <3 you.



No shit, I had one of those burritos today for dinner. Well, it wasn't a breakfast one but it was still awesome.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Sep 27, 2013)

I had it as my "1:30 am snack because my diabetes makes me constantly hungry and I don't want to wake up hungry at 5:30 when I don't need to be up at that hour". 

I made this soup today, its really rich, holy cow:

http://www.barefootcontessa.com/recipes ... ID=826&S=0


----------



## c-no (Oct 1, 2013)

Since my college is having some kind of special event or something, there were a few food stalls. From those stalls I enjoyed a small carne asada taco, a stick of Filipino chicken BBQ and some chicken adobo. I don't know if I had adobo before but it taste rather good. If only I had some rice to go with the adobo.


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 2, 2013)

c-no said:
			
		

> Since my college is having some kind of special event or something, there were a few food stalls. From those stalls I enjoyed a small carne asada taco, a stick of Filipino chicken BBQ and some chicken adobo. I don't know if I had adobo before but it taste rather good. If only I had some rice to go with the adobo.


Oh, my psychology class is doing something like that. All the students have to make one healthy dish and bring it to class. I got pico de gallo. My group members are both making chicken. One's making chicken adobo, and the other one is making it some other way that I forgot. Yeah, apparently one of them really loves chicken and is upset with me just making chips.


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 12, 2013)

Drinking organic lemon flavored Italian soda. Wish they had prickly pear.


----------



## c-no (Oct 12, 2013)

Yesterday, I enjoyed a custom-made burger from a restaurant. Couldn't help but feel I'd suffer a heart-attack since it was 2/3's pound of meat. Today for lunch, I enjoyed some marinated pork-chops with rice.


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 13, 2013)

My mother just gave me her recipe for a blue cheese hamburger. Me and my roomates are gonna gain 20 stone by the end of the month now


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 13, 2013)

It's been three days, and I'm still not done with my pint of Ben & Jerry's.


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 13, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> It's been three days, and I'm still not done with my pint of Ben & Jerry's.




that reminds me, gotta dash out for some karamel sutra tomorrow while  theres still a multi buy deal on


----------



## Mourning Dove (Oct 14, 2013)

Mmmm.... honeydew boba milk tea.  

This is what such a drink looks like:


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 14, 2013)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> Mmmm.... honeydew boba milk tea.
> 
> This is what such a drink looks like:


I friggin' love these things. I usually get them in coffee flavor, but I heard honeydew is really good. Makes me want to go out and get one right now. Wish I had some freaking money.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Oct 14, 2013)

I've tried making my own boba teas at home...but they're not quite as good as the ones at the shops.  Perhaps I'm using the wrong recipe...


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Oct 14, 2013)

Right now, I am feeling a craving for my Mom's homemade chocolate bomboms.


Spoiler











So good. So, *SO GOOD*


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 15, 2013)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> Mmmm.... honeydew boba milk tea.
> 
> This is what such a drink looks like:


Oh man. Oh my god. I just had one of these, and it was freaking incredible.

You're gonna have to suggest more food to me.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Oct 16, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Oh man. Oh my god. I just had one of these, and it was freaking incredible.
> 
> You're gonna have to suggest more food to me.



I got a coffee latte boba drink today, as per your suggestion. The molasses-like flavor of the black bobas really pair well with it.   

However, buying boba drinks IS EXPENSIVE. In the city I live there is an Asian grocery which sells the dried black bobas meant for the drinks. After boiling the bobas I can then add then to coffee or chai lattes I make myself.


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 16, 2013)

Sun chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiips     

It's been so long since I've had them, they're my second favorite chips (right under baked Doritos).


----------



## c-no (Oct 17, 2013)

Since I managed to get some hamburger patties earlier, I made some burgers with pepper, salt, Worcestershire sauce(Might be best sauce ever), Cajun seasoning, and BBQ sauce a separate patty. Rather tasty meal I had.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Oct 17, 2013)

Fresh USDA Organic raspberries with whipped cream as a snack


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Oct 17, 2013)

homemade chili


----------



## Fialovy (Oct 18, 2013)

lobster ravioli is something I frequenly find at Sam's club. 

I'm also on a sweet potato craze. With this paleo diet becoming all hip and stuff, sweet potatoes are too and I can find sweet potato everything everywhere now. At work I can help but drool when I smell the cooks making sweet potato pancakes on the griddle.


----------



## The Tyrant (Oct 18, 2013)

This isn't so much about eating as it is about gluttony. My mother and I were watching Man vs. Food today. The things America prepares has a strong tendency to make me weep. Why do you prepare seven pounds of food to basically go to waste for some eating challenge? Also fair food. Fair food looks so unappetizing. Why would someone fry cookie dough? Why would someone fry cheesecake? It's cheesecake, it is already the pinnacle of perfection as is! Some of the less outlandish meals the show presents look fairly scrumptious, but what is up with the fascination of eating competitions? Every time I see him fail a challenge, this is all I see.


----------



## Niachu (Oct 20, 2013)

Making the most of pumpkin season, so I'm making this beautiful creature today:






It's a dish from the Hidatsa tribe from Missouri. The pumpkin we got was too big, though, so I'm gonna look for smaller ones.


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 20, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Making the most of pumpkin season, so I'm making this beautiful creature today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want you to know that I've never hated you out of jealousy so much in my life than I do right now.

Oh, right, as for me, I put a twist on breakfast and am having a quesadilla with spicy refried beans and jalapeño Munster cheese. Very spice over here. Very Mexico.


----------



## champthom (Oct 20, 2013)

I want to go to NYC for the food, which is one of the reasons I like visiting the city (it's relatively easy to get to for me). 

You know there's a Japanese hot dog place there? Seriously, they put stuff like seaweed and teriyaki sauce on a hot dog, sounds good. They also have like, butter and shoyu fries, sound good as well. 

There's also an Indian place that has Indian filter coffee I wanna go to, apparently it's this chain of vegetarian restaurants from India. I wanna go for the dosas. Plus there's another Indian place that looks like they have vada pav, which is like this Indian veggie burger with potatoes and peas mashed together and fried. 

Plus I wanna get some currywurst, there's a place in NYC I like to go that has it - it's a German dish with curry ketchup, it's ketchup with curry powder mixed in, it's amazing. 

Plus I wanna see if I can get a Shiner Bock. My state doesn't have Shiner Bock but it's available in NYC.


----------



## Niachu (Oct 20, 2013)

This indigenous cook book has a recipe for clam chowder, haha.  I also wanna learn how to make more recipes with salmon, like salmon pasta.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Oct 20, 2013)

Pad thai is a great comfort food.   



			
				Niachu said:
			
		

> Making the most of pumpkin season, so I'm making this beautiful creature today:
> 
> image
> 
> It's a dish from the Hidatsa tribe from Missouri. The pumpkin we got was too big, though, so I'm gonna look for smaller ones.



My friends and I were making pumpkin pies from scratch yesterday! It was quite the adventure!


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 20, 2013)

My roomate just made me the finest grilled cheese sandwich I ever did have, despite having proved himself unable to fry an egg without setting things on fire and contaminating the house with burnt egg smell. Whats worse is that hes refusing to tell me what the recipe is so i must thus conclude that there was LSD in the mix somehwere


----------



## Pikonic (Oct 20, 2013)

Judge Holden said:
			
		

> My roomate just made me the finest grilled cheese sandwich I ever did have, despite having proved himself unable to fry an egg without setting things on fire and contaminating the house with burnt egg smell. Whats worse is that hes refusing to tell me what the recipe is so i must thus conclude that there was LSD in the mix somehwere



It was just ordinary water, laced with ordinary LSD.


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 21, 2013)

Ate a chicken leg for dinner, and a banana for desert.

HOLY CRAP

I just tried some almond milk right now, and it was freaking incredible. I gotta learn to make this stuff myself, man, so much better than normal milk.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Oct 22, 2013)

A gourmet cupcake. Strawberry shortcake flavored, with buttercream icing filling and a heap of girly-decorated icing on top. Oh lawd, I can feel my pancreas secrete insulin into my bloodstream!


----------



## Niachu (Oct 22, 2013)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> A gourmet cupcake. Strawberry shortcake flavored, with buttercream icing filling and a heap of girly-decorated icing on top. Oh lawd, I can feel my pancreas secrete insulin into my bloodstream!



 Cupcakes are the best desserts


----------



## Mourning Dove (Oct 23, 2013)

Spicy sushi rolls are very tasty. 

EDIT: However, I don't think the s.picy rolls are BOLDY SPICY, whatever the heck that means.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Nov 10, 2013)

Heinz chili sauce as a condiment on crappy microwave pizza slices. <3 

When I was growing up, I thought the chili sauce was to dump in the chili you're making, as like, a base of spices. hah.


----------



## Judge Holden (Nov 11, 2013)

I just ingested a gallon of satay sauce with calamari, prawns and chicken, and have enough left over for a hundred sammiches

zero fucking regrets


----------



## Foulmouth (Nov 11, 2013)

Baked beans on toast.The food of kings !


----------



## A-Stump (Nov 11, 2013)

I'll probably be having whatever is left of my vanilla ice cream and black coffee for lunch


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Nov 11, 2013)

I kinda blew my diet today.  I'm not supposed to do too much physical activity due to my back injury, so I've been dieting.  But I figure I've taken in about 1400 calories already, so that means dinners's gonna have to be light.


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 11, 2013)

Bought a loaf of crusty French bread and made homemade honey butter (I add a little hazelnut extract to it) for me and my co-workers tomorrow


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Nov 11, 2013)

^ that sounds delicious

I had buffalo chicken strips tonight for dinner from Bob's favorite place to get breakfast, BK. They were kinda bold and spicy


----------



## Leonid Brezhnev (Nov 12, 2013)

my neighbor brought over a shepherd's pie and we had that for dinner

shepherd's pie is the shit man


----------



## Watcher (Nov 12, 2013)

I wanna eat Phil's pets...


----------



## Charon (Nov 15, 2013)

Pizza and Monster Zero Ultra


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Nov 15, 2013)

I had a Q-Sand for lunch and biscuits and sausage gravy for dinner.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Nov 15, 2013)

Freshly cut pineapple is a delicious snack.


----------



## Niachu (Nov 16, 2013)

Shrimp California rolls with peanut butter. It's not bad.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Nov 16, 2013)

It's in the title of this vidya:

[youtube]mmGZr24Xvk0[/youtube]

OOOO, STUFFED CRUST!!

This also happens to be one of my favorite scenes from the movie.


----------



## c-no (Nov 17, 2013)

I had a kosher dill pickle earlier for a snack   . Better than the kind I find in a burger that is for sure.


----------



## Charon (Nov 18, 2013)

Q-sand, small fries and 2 tacos with a Coke (Jack In The Box "Jack's Munchie Box" late-night value meal), Coke is too damn small, so I got a 20-ounce Red Bull out of the fridge when I got home.


----------



## c-no (Dec 11, 2013)

Today I enjoyed a tasty taco salad at college. The salsa helped with the flavor.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 11, 2013)

A girl on these forums is going to send me cookies


----------



## fuzzypickles (Dec 13, 2013)

Got home from White Castle. Had 2 pepper jack cheese sliders, onion rings, fries, chicken rings and a Coke. Shared with a friend because it was so much food.


----------



## Stratochu (Dec 18, 2013)

Leftover pesto meatball pizza and a 24-ounce can of Rockstar


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Dec 19, 2013)

I had poutine and a Monte Cristo, both things I've been wanting to try.

Poutine is a Canadian dish that consists of fries, gravy and cheese bites. It was filling and rich.

A Monte Cristo is a sandwich of fried ham, cheese and turkey between two slices of French toast. It was ok but bland.


----------



## Fialovy (Dec 19, 2013)

chicken pesto pizza!


----------



## Stratochu (Dec 22, 2013)

Marie Callender's frozen white cheddar mac-and-cheese


----------



## c-no (Dec 23, 2013)

I had a variety of buffet food today. Rice, tacos, pizza, mixed greens, and meat. It was all tasty to eat. The dessert I had was terrible since it was some kind of moist chocolate cake.


----------



## exball (Dec 23, 2013)

My Grandma is over for Christmas and she made everyone French dip sandwiches. They were delicious.


----------



## Stratochu (Dec 23, 2013)

Two Landshire "British-Style" subs (really tiny things) from the neighborhood stop-n-rob, 20-ounce of Cheerwine. Prolly a Chandler-approved meal


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 23, 2013)

I made myself a steak marinade, put a hefty slab of meat in it for a few hours, and grilled it to medium rare.

Very good.


----------



## Fialovy (Dec 23, 2013)

My aunt makes the best swedish meatballs


----------



## Stratochu (Dec 28, 2013)

Gonna pick up a Togo's Italian sub with bold spicy jalapenos & pepperoncinis and bold spicy jalapeno kettle chips soon.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Dec 28, 2013)

I just got back from a steakhouse with my family.

I had an 8 oz. choice sirloin cooked medium with sauteed onions, a cup of chili and a Caesar salad as side dishes, and deep fried onion petals as an appetizer.


----------



## c-no (Dec 28, 2013)

GrandNumberOfPounds said:
			
		

> I just got back from a steakhouse with my family.
> 
> I had an 8 oz. choice sirloin cooked medium with sauteed onions, a cup of chili and a Caesar salad as side dishes, and deep fried onion petals as an appetizer.


Since I skipped breakfast and wonder what to eat for lunch, your meal makes me hunger.Dang it GrandNumberOfPounds.


----------



## The Hunter (Dec 28, 2013)

Had bacon and eggs for breakfast with a side of yogurt, and fried tofu and a pear for lunch. I've been eating good so far.


----------



## c-no (Dec 28, 2013)

I haven't really eaten much toady. All I had were four hot-dogs. Tomorrow would be different since it's Sunday which means eating some snack food from church.


----------



## exball (Dec 28, 2013)

I ate food today. I think I win this thread.


----------



## Fialovy (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a crapload of desserts left in the house. Anyone who comes over I'll probably be like "here, have a plate of cookies" or something


----------



## c-no (Dec 29, 2013)

exball said:
			
		

> I ate food today. I think I win this thread.


I think you frickin did you frick. You won the thread.


----------



## Fialovy (Dec 29, 2013)

c-no said:
			
		

> exball said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, I honestly don't know how we will ever top your post.


----------



## c-no (Dec 29, 2013)

Had some BBQ chicken from L&L Hawaiian for lunch earlier. It was decent BBQ but I kinda thought the meat would have bit more flavor. Still the meat was good and the rice helped as a side.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Dec 29, 2013)

I ate an entire box of pasta salad. o geez it was so good.


----------



## pickleniggo (Dec 29, 2013)

I raided the clearance Christmas candy at Target, and am currently enjoying some Warheads. I literally haven't had one of these since 1997. I really could have sworn that they had sour filling on the inside but whatever.


----------



## Stratochu (Dec 30, 2013)

Goldfish crackers and Ironbeer.


----------



## The Hunter (Dec 30, 2013)

pickleniggo said:
			
		

> I raided the clearance Christmas candy at Target, and am currently enjoying some Warheads. I literally haven't had one of these since 1997. I really could have sworn that they had sour filling on the inside but whatever.


Last time I had those was in 2005. And yeah, some of them used to come with filling IIRC.


----------



## Stratochu (Dec 31, 2013)

Some Christmas fudge and some eggnog.


----------



## c-no (Jan 6, 2014)

I enjoyed a tasty carne asada torta for lunch earlier. Now I don't just have to eat a carne asada burrito when I could instead choose to eat a torta.


----------



## The Hunter (Jan 6, 2014)

c-no said:
			
		

> I enjoyed a tasty carne asada torta for lunch earlier. Now I don't just have to eat a carne asada burrito when I could instead choose to eat a torta.


Torta >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> burrito


----------



## c-no (Jan 6, 2014)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> c-no said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only was it a refreshing change from the usual burrito, it was tasty. The place I got both of them is from a Mexican fast food restaurant not too far from where I live. Perhaps I should try some of the other food they have. I only eaten carne asada fries, burrito, and torta but I haven't tried their tacos yet.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jan 6, 2014)

I had beef curry for dinner. It was a bit spicier than I remember, but still really good.


----------



## Stratochu (Jan 6, 2014)

Fiddle-Faddle


----------



## The Hunter (Jan 8, 2014)

Okay, I had way too much to eat today, I feel awful.

For those who are curious as to what it is that did me in, it was a burger and hot wings. Now I don't feel like eating for the rest of the day.


----------



## Fialovy (Jan 9, 2014)

Fun fact: there was one time where the fast food place Sonic sold deep fried pickles called Pickle-O's     

As for me, I'm kind of on a sweet potato kick. Like, I want to make sweet potato everything right now. It seems like sweet potatos are starting to get popular with foodies and stuff. I know a lot of restaurants that serve sweet potato fries, cupcakes, you name it. You can even cook a sweet potato in the microwave. Just stab it with a fork in various places, put it in for 10 minutes (if you have a baked potato setting even better!), midway through, flip it so both sides get cooked, and boom, you got a baked sweet potato. cut it open and add whatever you want. Brown sugar, cinnamon, and butter is nice, but you can add whatever you fancy.

Ummmmmm... I hope you liked my tutorial? I always like finding new healthy, easy, and inexpensive recipes


----------



## Stratochu (Jan 9, 2014)

Pickles


----------



## c-no (Jan 9, 2014)

Carne asada torta for lunch is what I had. Just like with the first, it was tasty.


----------



## The Hunter (Jan 13, 2014)

Went to a local place for lunch because I thought I was going to be stuck in class until 4, but that day got bumped up to tomorrow. Could have gone anywhere in town for lunch, could have gone for some traditional Mexican food, street food, maybe even something a little more cultural than that, but no, I went to a hamburger stand in the bad side of town that I haven't been to since I was 11 and got a burger, fries, and a Pepsi just like any old American would. Although I did place my order in Spanish, so you know, I guess that makes me exotic and speshul.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 13, 2014)

I ate пельмени all day today. Delicious. It just doesn't taste as good in the US.

But nothing can replace the aching void in my heart that is KFC.


----------



## Fialovy (Jan 13, 2014)

I also kind of am on a pineapple kick too... I have a lot of pineapple chunks in the fridge right now that I like to snack on for a healthy snack.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## GV 002 (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm quite an avid cook, which is my amazing excuse for being overweight (despite eating well most of the time, my metabolism is shite).  To me, if you've a healthy appetite and work hard, you're alright by me!

Today I'd like to share a few things I made a while ago.

If you think you know a full English, no. THIS is a full English.  And no, I don't eat like this all the time, I made it for my partner (who eats like a horse and has the body of an athlete, the wanker)



Spoiler









I made this for steak and blowjob day (hint - it's not the blowjob).



Spoiler









These are some cute little ginger cake squares with cinnamon and ginger syrup icing.



Spoiler








If you like these I guess I could take more pictures of the stuff I make.  I usually don't, my partner does though on occasion for some reason.  Meh, enjoy the pics!


----------



## Fialovy (Jan 16, 2014)

yum, that looks delicious!

As for me, I had some pasta with some really good pesto sauce. Pesto sauce is also good to dip in bread because of the olive oil and stuff.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jan 16, 2014)

Just made myself some faboo vegetarian biscuits and gravy. The biscuits were from Pilsbury and here's the gravy recipe for you plant eaters. 

2 Tbsp butter
3 Tbsp flour
3 C milk
4 crumbled veggie sausage patties
1 tsp salt
Pepper to taste
Sprinkle of Bragg's Amino Acids if you're fancy

Melt the butter. Slowly stir in the flour. Whisk in the milk and sausage crumbles. Stir in the salt, pepper and Bragg's. Stir till it's thick.


----------



## A-Stump (Jan 20, 2014)

This is my 'po boy. Shrimp coated with a half flour, half cornmeal mix with spices, then fries in a pan of peanut oil. I then make spicy remoulade, slice up jalapenos and halve pickled okra, chop up some cherry tomatoes and lettuce, and I make a slaw for the side   man food


----------



## The Hunter (Jan 28, 2014)

Finally took some friends to the cafe down the street from the campus. Never even been there myself 'til today, actually. Much smaller on the inside than I expected. Had myself a chicken salad panini and a bowl of sweet potato soup Both were amazing. Definitely going back again especially since it's within the confines of my friend's diet.


----------



## Fialovy (Jan 28, 2014)

all weekend its been jello molds as far as the eye can see...


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm having two kinds of pierogi for dinner tonight. I'm getting in touch with my Polish heritage.

Tomorrow I'm having Carolina pork BBQ for lunch


----------



## Stratochu (Feb 23, 2014)

Greasy $3 chorizo breakfast burrito from a food cart down the street, big bottle of Smirnoff Ice Green Apple, and a Djarum Black (took up smoking, and they are cheap)


----------



## exball (Feb 23, 2014)

Stratochu said:
			
		

> Greasy $3 chorizo breakfast burrito from a food cart down the street, big bottle of Smirnoff Ice Green Apple, and a Djarum Black (took up smoking, and they are cheap)


I'm not going to say you should smoke but if you are at least get some tobacco of decent quality.


----------



## Stratochu (Feb 23, 2014)

exball said:
			
		

> Stratochu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the Djarum Blacks, might try Nat Sherman cigs since they are available at the stop-n-rob across the street. I'm glad this place allows smoking.


----------



## Stratochu (Feb 26, 2014)

A q-sand, a 40 of Miller High Life, and smoking a Djarum Black


----------



## Fialovy (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, today I tried to make sweet potato hashbrowns and that was a success. I'm gonna try and make chocolate mochi this week.


----------



## Stratochu (Mar 3, 2014)

Drinking a 40 of Steel Reserve 211 right now. But had a CWCki Forums-themed meal for dinner. A q-sand, coleslaw and Orange Fanta.


----------



## Stratochu (Mar 4, 2014)

Watermelon Four Loko and smoking a Djarum Black. L-canc and cirrhosis, here I come


----------



## c-no (Mar 5, 2014)

I enjoyed a country-fried steak with seasoned fries, mashed potatoes, and gravy for lunch at college.


----------



## Stratochu (Mar 11, 2014)

Had Taco Bell for dinner (grilled stuft XXL burrito, grilled stuft nacho, Cinnabon Mini-Delights, large Mountain Dew Baja Blast, hadn't eaten in a while due to being sick), drinking a watermelon Four Loko and smoking a Djarum Black now


----------



## Stratochu (Mar 14, 2014)

Drinking a 40 of Olde English 800 malt liquor, that is a chaser for a couple miniatures of Goldschlager.


----------



## c-no (Mar 14, 2014)

I ate a Big Mac with medium fries for lunch along with some burger from the dollar menu that had grilled onions.


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 14, 2014)

O-Ke-Doke makes buffalo wing flavored popcorn. My sister bought a bag of it and we both find it to be addicting.


----------



## littlebiscuits (Mar 19, 2014)

Spoiler











I attempted to bake little cupcakes. Some were eaten. Some were dropped.


----------



## c-no (Mar 20, 2014)

For lunch I had a Big Mac and for dinner I had chicken from Churchs.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Mar 23, 2014)

I ate a place that is famous in my hometown of Hampton, VA, Smittys. It's a carhop burger place that has been around since the beginning of time. 

---

Next time I am in town, I need to find a place that makes chicago style hot dogs. I've only had the one that Sonic makes, and while it was amazing, I want to try one from a non chain place. I made the mistake of watching that American Eats documentary show on hot dogs for the thousandth time tonight.


----------



## c-no (Apr 4, 2014)

If there is one thing I ate today that is worth mentioning, it's baklava. I think it is one of the sweetest things I've eating.


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 13, 2014)

Mango popsicle.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Apr 13, 2014)

For lunch I had strawberry lemonade to drink, fried onion petals, Caesar salad, rice pilaf and a 6 oz. sirloin wrapped in bacon with bourbon black pepper sauce.


----------



## sm0t (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm surprising my husband with a homemade bacon and roasted garlic pizza.  And the crust will be brushed with the bacon grease and more garlic.


----------



## Foulmouth (Apr 17, 2014)

I am currently eating 12 year Glenlivet. It is good.


----------



## Fialovy (Apr 17, 2014)

I found a food dehydrator in mom's basement that's twenty years old and hardly ever used so I'm making banana chips, potato chips, and sweet potato chips.

In the future I want to try to make dried pineapple, craisens, and turkey jerky.


----------



## GV 002 (Apr 17, 2014)

I made a huge steak dinner for the mister a while ago, just found a picture of it.  Here we have rump steak in red wine gravy with red onions, rosemary roasted potatoes, honey roasted carrots and green beans, served with a nice porter from my local brewery back home.  Posh as fuck.


----------



## sm0t (Apr 18, 2014)

I laughed at this louder than I probably should have.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (May 2, 2014)

I just really want some crappy burger king onion rings right now ;(


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 2, 2014)

I added Sriracha sauce to that cheapo instant ramen stuff. I also like to add pasta and alfredo sauce to rice. It's actually good. Well, at least to me.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (May 2, 2014)

Tonight I used this recipe: http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2009/06/chicken-tikka-masala-by-pastor-ryan/ to make chicken tikka masala, and it came out looking like this:







And I just realized my stove is really filthy.


----------



## Axiom (May 4, 2014)

Awesomely tasty creamy mushroom soup recipe--I've been making this once a week or so for a while now, it's cheap and tasty and pretty east to customize with whatever you want.

Ingredients (imprecise because measuring is for dweebs):

1 cup diced baby Bella mushrooms
1/2 cup diced shiitake mushrooms
1/4 cup of diced white onion
2 - 3 cups of milk
1 1/2 cups of water*
1/4 cup of soy sauce*
1/2 cup of flour
Butter
Parsley, dried or fresh, chopped
Black pepper
Paprika
Dried mustard powder
Ground bay leaf

*you can substitute this for 1 1/2 cups of chicken or beef broth but I prefer with soy sauce.

What to do:

1) Sautee onions and mushrooms in a little butter (or olive oil, but this is hardly a healthy recipe). I recommend using the pot you're going to make the soup in because it incorporates the juice from the cooked-down mushrooms and onion into the soup. Nomnomnom, flavour!

2) When they're done, add about four more tablespoons of butter and melt down. Stir in the flour until it makes a paste about the consistency of mashed potato.

3) Add the milk a little at a time, while stirring with either a whisk or fork, otherwise it will be lumpy. More milk means more and creamier soup, but it makes the next step take longer. Using more water later means a thinner soup. Do whichever you prefer--we prefer it the consistency of chowder here, obviously YMMV.

4) Keep stirring over medium heat until the mixture thickens. This is really annoying and feels like it takes ages, but it probably won't take more than fifteen minutes. Stir every three minutes or so and keep an eye on it, because once it starts to thicken up it goes pretty quick and if you're not careful you'll end up with something you could caulk a bathtub with. Rule of thumb: when you lift the spoon or whisk out of the soup and the excess doesn't drip right off and clings a little instead, you're golden.

5) Turn down the heat an add water and soy sauce. I prefer hot water because it doesn't cool the soup down. Stir it in.

6) Add seasonings, as much or little as you want. I never measure because I don't give a shit, but go by 'palms': the amount of seasoning I can fit into the divot in my palm when I cup my hand. I do four 'palms' of parsley, two each of pepper and paprika, and one of dried mustard. I just use a little bay leaf, or none at all, because it's a VERY strong flavour. You can add more salt if you want but between the butter and soy sauce I think there's already plenty.

7) All done! Makes about four bowls. If you want to extend the soup a little without doubling the batch, add another water-and-soy-sauce mixture.

Experiment with other things to add to the soup. I've added diced boiled potato and crispy bacon bits before, though not all at the same time. It'd probably go pretty well with broccoli as well.

I have no pics of this soup to show, since it tends to get eaten really fast around here...


----------



## cypocraphy (May 5, 2014)

I love Italian Wedding soup.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 5, 2014)

Italian food is god tier.


----------



## Fialovy (May 9, 2014)

tomorrow I'm gonna try to make maple and bacon fudge and some fruity popcorn with the jello that's gonna expire in a week or two.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Aug 20, 2014)

How to cook an almost perfect steak:

You start first of all with the cooking surface.

My preferred favorite is _well-seasoned_ cast iron. It's dense, holds heat well, and evenly radiates it back into the target food. "Lodge Logic" skillets are a good place to start, but cruise around your local flea markets/garage sales/craigslist/Ebay/whatever until you can find an old-school Wagnerware or the equivalent. A heavy-bottom 12"-16" chicken fryer is ideal. What you're looking for is heavy and dense. If you can lift it with one hand, put it back. It's junk. And by "well-seasoned", I mean the skillet should look like a sheet of polished obsidian. You should have *no* problem sliding a fried egg off it onto a plate without any assistance from a fork or spatula.

The second consideration is the cooking medium. While any good cut of beef has some fat in it, this is an opportune time to add flavor & sticking-resistance. Hands down, my favorite mix for cooking steaks is half clarified sweet butter that has been used for reducing pork fat to cracklings and half rendered duck fat.

Finally, the meat.

We'll start with something simple. A single 1" slice of Ribeye off the Del Monte end of the primal. Let it sit in an elevated, covered strainer in your refrigerator for at least seven days. During this time, water will leach out of the meat, and the various microbes in the tissue will start to break it's cellular structure down. This process is called "dry aging" and concentrates the beef flavor. It'll end up looking all grey and weird, but it's okay. Those of a scientific mind will notice that the total weight of the steak has reduced by about 25%. This is a good thing because the next step is...

The marinade. While any flavorful liquid will work to replace the empty lost water-weight, my go-to if i'm in a hurry is the brand name "Allegro" pre-bottled marinade. It blends a good mix of savory smokey flavor & low saltiness. $3.75 a bottle. It rocks. If I'm not in a hurry, I let my dry-aged steaks brew for a night or two in a 50/50 mix of whole buttermilk and Coca-cola. The lactose in the buttermilk and the sugar in the cola aid easy caramelization, and with the long soak- the lactic and citric acids in the mix further break down the muscular tissue of the steak. Regardless of the marinade, remember to store your steaks in the coldest part of the fridge.

And finally, on to cooking.

Drain your steaks, and pat them dry. Place them on a platter on the counter to get to room temperature, and sprinkle both sides with sea salt. While this is going on, pre-heat your oven to the _TOP_ of it's "broil" stage. Put your cast-iron on the fire. Drop in a couple of tablespoons of your cooking-fat-medium, and swirl it around a bit. Toss in a single kernel of popcorn, and start a timer. When you hear it go "POP" you know the skillet has reached 300 degrees, and you can pop it under the broiler for the same amount of time. After the timer dings this time, reach into the oven (Use  good gloves!) and place the rocket-hot skillet (aprox. 600 degrees!) back onto the heat, topside.

Toss in the steak. Their will be a *GREAT* amount of smoke. This is normal, _don't panic_. Have a box fan ready to vent out the house. For a 1" thick ribeye, leave the steak alone to sear for TWO MINUTES (no fiddling! Leave it alone!) on each side to cook it to a perfect medium-rare (adjust cooking time according to your taste). If you want a nice crunchy sweet glaze, add a shot or two of Jack Daniel's Honey just when you flip the steak, It mixes well with the hot duck fat.

After four minutes, remove the steak to a heated platter & drape it loosely with aluminum foil. _REST THE STEAK FOR A MINIMUM OF FIVE MINUTES BEFORE SLICING OR YOU WILL FUCK IT UP ROYALLY._

Then slice it thin against the muscle bias with a razor sharp knife, plate and enjoy.

*Nom*.


----------



## applecat (Aug 20, 2014)

This torta is not actually very good, but I'm a bit tipsy so I am going to eat it all anyway.


----------



## The Hunter (Aug 20, 2014)

applecat said:


> This torta is not actually very good, but I'm a bit tipsy so I am going to eat it all anyway.


if u didnt get it from here, its not very good

xXxtortalyfe420xXx


----------



## AnimuGinger (Aug 21, 2014)

I made elephant ears out of corn tortillas. Weren't that bad.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Aug 22, 2014)

I made cheesy biscuits last night, just using an old Betty Crocker recipie. I don't use a biscuit cutter and do little circles though, because when you re-roll the scrap dough to cut more out you run the risk of over mixing and winding up with tough biscuits. I just get the dough into a square-ish shape and use a knife to cut it into 9 biscuits. I make some daaaaayum tasty biscuits.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Aug 22, 2014)

I went to a Mexican restaurant and had 3 chicken empanadas, rice and beans.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 22, 2014)

I had a bagel with brie on it, a black coffee and a green smoothie for breakfast.


----------



## Andrew Noel Schaefer (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok kids, if you like bland yet delicious scrap to eat, Heres what I reccomend you all get at Sheetz: A burger with Motzerella Sticks on it. 

I have bland taste buds, I know.


----------



## hm yeah (Aug 30, 2014)

o lawdy i sho' loves waddamellon

but ever since having the real deal some years ago, nothing's ever been the same.

thankfully i trained my tastes down from arabica to robustica and real watermelon down to this seedless shit they push just because it's easier to produce.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Aug 30, 2014)

hm yeah said:


> o lawdy i sho' loves waddamellon
> 
> but ever since having the real deal some years ago, nothing's ever been the same.
> 
> thankfully i trained my tastes down from arabica to robustica and real watermelon down to this seedless shit they push just because it's easier to produce.



Watermelon tastes best when you are fleeing a field in the middle of the night, with rock-salt zinging above you.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 30, 2014)

http://ohsheglows.com/2013/04/08/black-bean-and-potato-nacho-plate/


----------



## AtroposHeart (Sep 1, 2014)

Went out to lunch wit my mom at this Irish pub. I had what they called an Emerald Isle Green salad. It had spinach (I can't stand lettuce) red onion, and mushrooms with grilled chicken in it. No dressing, I hate dressing. I ate half of it and put the rest in a doggie bag for dinner.

Then I had this chocolate on chocolate cake that was super rich that I couldn't finish it all, so my mom finish it for me and she said it made her sick.

I don't think I'll be ordering the cake again, but I'll totally take the salad again.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Sep 23, 2014)

I modified a simple dish the other day and it's become my kid's favorite.

1.) Melt butter in a pan.
2.) While the butter is melting, get a slice of wheat bread.  Using a glass or cup with a medium-sized lip, like a stainless steel thermos, cut a hole out of the center.
3.) Put the bread in the pan.  Separate an egg and drip the yolk into the center of the bread.
4.) Cook until the yolk hardens and flip the toast.  Now add a slice of pavalone cheese on top and let it melt.
5.) Enjoy.  Serve with chilled fruit slices and a warm drink.  Quick, easy, satisfying, and kids love it.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Sep 23, 2014)

Da Pickle Monsta said:


> I modified a simple dish the other day and it's become my kid's favorite.
> 
> 1.) Melt butter in a pan.
> 2.) While the butter is melting, get a slice of wheat bread.  Using a glass or cup with a medium-sized lip, like a stainless steel thermos, cut a hole out of the center.
> ...


Ah, an "Eggy in the Basket" as they called it in V for Vendetta. That's one of the first things I learned how to cook, though I've never tried it with cheese. I did that with a Eggo waffle once, and it was...unique!


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Sep 23, 2014)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> Ah, an "Eggy in the Basket" as they called it in V for Vendetta. That's one of the first things I learned how to cook, though I've never tried it with cheese. I did that with a Eggo waffle once, and it was...unique!



Yeah, I admit I lifted it out of a junior cookbook that my mom had given me when I was a kid.  Still good, though.


----------



## A-Stump (Sep 23, 2014)

We used to call it frog in the hole, and my siblings and I also loved it when we were kids. Since you mentioned something that kept me in good spirits when I was a babby I'll share one of my simple recipes my grandma used to make me 

Get some unsweetened applesauce with no cinnamon in it and pour that shit in a pot 

Put it on low heat 

Stir it, because applesauce will stick and burn easily enough. This is especially true when it begins to bubble. 

Now this is what you want to do to make it special. Get some honey, vanilla extract, and brown sugar. Sweeten to taste but keep in mind two of those ingredients are sweeteners. Once it starts bubbling it's done cooking. Put that shit into bowls but don't serve it to young kids because it will be like molten lava when it first comes out. 

It's a great little remedy for sore throats and when a kid has a cold.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 23, 2014)

My dad is my hero, he is making chicken parmesan with noodles for my family dinner tonight. Now I am making some baklava from scratch for dessert. My mouth is ready.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Sep 23, 2014)

We're having samgyeopsal for dinner.  It's a Korean dish that my wife learned to make when we were living in Seoul and it's a personal favorite of mine.  It's basically grilled pork wrapped with large green leaves and packed with rice, kimchi and spicy Korean paste.  You know, this stuff that you can buy at your local Asian food market and is basically the most awesome condiment ever.





Seriously, if you've never had some, it's called gochujang and it's a must for anybody who likes spicy food.

We've even got honest-to-God authentic kimchi.  My wife works with an elderly Korean couple and they're always giving us fresh homemade jars of it.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Nov 6, 2014)

Damn. I bought some dried fruit (Sunmaid) and its full of sulfates. but i love you dried fruit, even if i'm not really supposed to have you because i have the pre diaabetus.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Nov 12, 2014)

I made delicious fried rice with lots of beer used to infer flavor to the vegetables.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Dec 12, 2014)

Necroing because I made some bangin' vegetarian beef stew in my crock pot. It almost made being snowed in worthwhile. That and the Winter Jack.


----------



## hm yeah (Dec 30, 2014)

okay so like, i like noodles okay. i like italian spices and asian foods.

- get somma dat *veggie noodles*. like the barilla ones made with zuccini or tomato. those are great. in fact, get a lot.
- absolutely get some *sesamea oil*. it's expensive but worth every cent. in fact get backups.
- if you wish to dilute it, get some *canola oil*. it's okay but bland.
- get some *fresh thai basil* and cut it up real fine
- do the same with *fresh garlic*. use all the garlic you want.
- why don't you throw in some *onions* as well. white, yellow, something. i didn't have any leeks unfortunately. leeks are the best.
- and of course some *oregano* because oreg is the shit. oreg4lyfe
- fuck yeah *frank's hot sauce*. adds a nice flavor.
- same with a bit of *soy sauce*
- *ginger*'s pretty good to throw in
- and some *fish sauce* because even though i say i'm a vegan i cheat sometimes.
- keep some *rice vinegar* handy for the end

boil those noodles and drain them. put the pan back on the stove. throw in the plants and cook that bitch. throw on the oil(s) and the sauces, then the fish sauce towards the end. finish with salt, pepper, and the rice vinegar.

hells to the yeah


----------



## Ariel (Dec 30, 2014)

Hummus with finely chopped jalapenos is magical.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Dec 31, 2014)

Waffles...

homemade fresh waffles with chocolate chips and real maple syrup topped by real whipped cream...

Damn..I need me some Waffles!


----------



## hm yeah (Jan 4, 2015)

holy shit you wouldn't believe how addicted to little oranges i am


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (Jan 4, 2015)

I've been on a real pork kick lately.







This was New Year's Day dinner.



Spoiler: Pork Chops in a white wine/dijon gravy recipe



I eyeball this recipe and a lot of it is done on taste so feel free to tweak it. Served up with some green beans sauteed in butter and salt/pepper and some roasted red potatoes on the side.
Thicker chops are best for this. I prefer bone-in since they seem to be juicier but boneless also works just fine. Pat dry, season each side with salt and pepper. Get your pan good and hot and the fat of your choice. I prefer olive oil or butter if I'm being extravagant. Toss some crushed garlic cloves in with the chops, searing and ensuring that they are cooked through because food poisoning is not romantic, delicious, or fun. For the love of god use a spatula or tongs and don't stab your meat.
Move to a plate to rest and tent with foil or something to keep warm. Add at least a half cup of white wine (I used pinot grigio) to the pan to deglaze all the delicious stuck bits. Add some chicken broth mixed with a bit of flour to thicken things up. Using a whisk is my preferred gravymaking equipment
Keep reducing this delicious sauce and add your dijon. I like mine spicy so I use a good squirt or two. When everything has reached your desired thickness and taste add any juice the chops have left on the plate, give it a final stir, and serve.

If you want boss green beans I highly suggest you parboil for about two minutes and then shock in cold water before you prepare them your favorite way. That way they're not the nasty overcooked things you probably remember.








This is something I made for my family.



Spoiler: Garlic-studded Pork Loin with Balsamic Reduction



You'll need lots of garlic. Peel and lightly crush the cloves, inserting them about an inch apart on the top surface of your roast. Give it a good rubdown with some olive oil. I crusted the roast itself with pink Hawaiian salt (though I imagine some kosher or sea salt would work fine too), fresh black pepper, thyme, a little dry mustard, and crushed rosemary. Reduce balsamic vinegar until it's thick and then pour it on the roast. Do not turn your back on the reduction because there is a very short threshold between "this is good" and "oh god it's a column of charcoal rising from the pot."
This is also a great time to toss your potatoes in with the roast. I lightly toss them in olive oil and a little salt and pepper. Cook until it's done (always varies depending on your roast thickness) but use a higher temp, like 450 or 475 so you don't dry that shit out.
Remove from the roasting pan and separate the potatoes out because we're gonna make our gravy in that pan. Pull the cloves of garlic out because you will regret the day you were born if you chomp one and add those to the pan. Keep the meat warm in the meantime. Add your chicken broth (how much depends on how much gravy you want and how big your roast is) and flour (shake a little at a time in; we're not baking a cake here) and cook to your desired thickness.
Carve your roast or don't, I'm not here to tell you how to eat it but it makes for a nice presentation with that delicious crust. Top with craisins if you're into that and ponder serving up some applesauce too. Applesauce is a natural friend of pork. Serve and enjoy the adoration.


----------



## hm yeah (Jan 26, 2015)

spaghettios were a guilty pleasure of mine. i haven't had them in ages, and proper spag in quite some time. and now that i'm just sticking to the veggie spag, you know that when you prepare them "correctly" you drain out a lot of color and nutrients and flavor in that water? besides, with our shitty local water, we haul drinking water. drinking water is probably something you all take for granted, by the way.

so what i did was i just got some tomato sauce going.

1 16oz can tomato sauce, with a bit of water added
1 16oz can diced tomatoes, undrained
oregano, thyme, rosemary, onion powder, garlic powder, and basil at the end

got that going for a bit, then just added dry veggie noodles right in there and just let it simmer while covered. then i diced up some spanish stuffed olives and let those stew in there for a bit. added some olive oil at the end.

it's really, really good. definitely a keeper. sometimes vinegar is nice on it.

as for bread, looks like we'll just be having whole wheat for a while.

1 cup water
1 tsp salt
2.5 cup whole wheat flour
1 tbsp gluten
1 tbsp sugar
2 tsp active dry yeast
3 tbsp molasses
1 tbsp canola oil


----------



## hm yeah (Feb 1, 2015)

don't go to the store a lot, and i gotta save money for booze, y'know? but i'm being wiser about money. and it really doesn't take much to make me happy.

been meaning to be mindful of getting some brown rice and probably bananas each time i visit a store. today i got some italian spices, broc, and red cabbage.

i'm going to just fry some shit up on the stove tonight. whatever it will be, i'm sure it will be delicious.


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (Feb 2, 2015)

I have been a little weird about food lately (which happens from time to time for a laundry list of reasons that I'm not gonna get into but this time I was really sick for like four days) and spent last week eating homemade chicken soup. Apart from the broth, that is. Fuck if I'm going to boil down chicken bones and make stock when I'm delirious with fever.

Today I got adventurous and made tuna salad. I'm always trying to improve it and have only gotten better. With one 5 oz can of tuna I added:
-Half an avocado (other half will be for tomorrow)
-chopped celery (one stalk)
-squirt of lemon
-fresh ground black pepper
-one chopped shoyu tamago (recipe here: http://www.eatyrgreens.com/shoyu-tamago-soy-sauce-eggs/ -- you will pretty much want to do this to all your hard boiled eggs from now on)
-one small spoonful of mayonnaise. This is especially helpful if you add more ingredients to the tuna (ie, more than just avo/spices) because I noticed that lots of egg/celery/onion can get too crumbly. Actual mayo tastes so much better and binds it well too. I'm fond of the Best Foods/Hellman's with olive oil.

I would have added some chopped pickles but I was so hungry I forgot. No red onion in the house either but it was still very enjoyable. I ate it scooped onto a few whole wheat crackers. Unlike some "lighter" things I've made/bought for lunch I actually feel full but not so full I'm gonna pass out in the middle of a work meeting.


----------



## hm yeah (Feb 7, 2015)

i absolutely seriously need to get to the store because the house is like a food desert again.

with my limited resources, i made some of what i'll call "purple soup".

- water, salted
- arbitrary amounts of fenugreek, fennel seed, and coriander. whatever smelled good.
- yellow onion, garlic, celery
- red cabbage
- black pepper

boiled it for maybe an hour because i'm not made of patience.

indeed it's purple and has a mild flavor and is a bit sweet.


----------



## sm0t (Feb 10, 2015)

I make a mean shepherd's pie.  I browned the beef in Guinness.  Last time I used a red ale which also came out tasty, but this extra stout really brings out the savoriness of the meat.


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (Feb 18, 2015)

I made the mistake of shoving a burrito in my face for a late lunch and only now just ate dinner. I made a slim little sandwich with swiss, oven-roasted turkey lunchmeat, a little dijon and a healthy spread of mayo. Served with some veggie straws (for crunch, I'm not deluding myself into pretending they're ~thuper healthy~) and red wine.
I fucking love (the right amount of) mayonnaise. For the longest time I could only do it on club sandwiches.


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 22, 2015)

Normally I take an apple for my serving of fruit for lunch, but tomorrow I'm going with mango and strawberries.


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (Feb 23, 2015)

I made my first mayo-fried grilled cheese. The mayo doesn't burn quickly like butter, won't destroy your bread straight from the fridge, and adds a nice subtle tangy flavor. If you do this don't use Miracle Whip because you need the eggs/oil from real mayo to brown and get crispy. MW will just burn. The benefit to using mayo is that the cheese on the inside has a chance to get nice and melty while you get a good crisp outside. Just replace the outside butter with the same amount of mayo.







For my boyfriend's birthday I seared us New York strip steaks, blanched and sautéed green beans in a little butter, salt, and pepper, and made garlic mashed red potatoes.







Two days later there were still some leftovers. I split the last bit of steak between us, fried the green beans in some chopped bacon, and made cheddar-garlic mashed potato cakes.


----------



## hm yeah (Mar 2, 2015)

just loaded up with green cabbage, some mixed greens, eggplant, apples, bananas, broccoli, and

some kroger veggie chips because it's been a while

i'mma have some eggplant with cocktail sauce. it's better than it sounds.

the chips are saltier than i remember.


----------



## rocket (Mar 2, 2015)

there's no meat in that dish which provokes my knee-jerk urge to judge you, @hm yeah 

but it is defeated in the face of how delicious that sounds


----------



## Magpie (Mar 21, 2015)

So I felt shitty today and decided I needed some comfort food - this time in the form of a roast.  Decided on chicken and potatoes, pretty simple and good if done right.  And oh god did I ever do it right.






The potatoes are simple enough. Peel and cut em up, then parboil them in salted water (cover with cold water, bring to rolling boil, then vigorously simmer for two minutes). Drain in a colander and shake the hell out of them to make the outside fluffy, then coat in a couple teaspoons of flour (I used cornflour - roomie can't have gluten) and shake again. Plop them in a pan of preheated oil (100ml of oil in a 200 degrees Celsius oven) turn to coat, then roast for 15 minutes. Turn them, give them another 15, then turn them again. Bake for another 10-20 minutes until they're that amazing golden brown. Audibly crispy outside, light and fluffy inside. Little blobs of heaven.

The chicken was first patted dry with paper towel to help the skin crisp up.  I then seasoned them with a rub that was a mix of whatever sounded good on my spice rack, so that was mostly salt, black pepper, mixed herbs + a little extra parsley, then garlic and onion powder/granules (not salt). For good measure I also drizzled over the juice of a lemon.  The only added fat/oil was a light drizzle to coat the pan, but in hindsight it would have worked on a rack to further crisp the skin.  Baked uncovered in a 200 degree (C) oven for roughly 40 minutes.  Came out perfect and so tender and juicy that when I cut into it, it squirted across the desk. Lots of flavor too without being overbearing.

Then there was just some sweetcorn on the side and onion gravy (made with granules because effort). Needless to say I am feeling SO much better now, and I think the can of Red Bull I had earlier might be helping.


----------



## nad7155 (Mar 21, 2015)

BirdSim said:


> The potatoes are simple enough.....



That looks delicious!


----------



## Ravenor (Mar 21, 2015)

Would anyone like some bread recipes? I have a bunch I cook regularly and I am willing to share.


----------



## cheersensei (Mar 21, 2015)

I made myself something I haven't had since my birthday...a nice Guinness float. Guinness Extra Stout and Mukilteo Mudd ice cream...


----------



## Magpie (Mar 22, 2015)

Tonight to go on the streak of making stuff from scratch just because I can I decided to so some homemade burgers and chips made with similar logic applied to the roast I did yesterday.

For the burgers I took 500g of mince and a few rashers of diced bacon and mixed them together, cracked in an egg, chucked in a handful of breadcrumbs, then for seasoning I added a splash of Worcestershire sauce, ground in salt and black pepper, then put in some parsley and garlic + onion granules because I couldn't be asked to peel and chop all that. Shaped out four quarter-pound patties and let them chill in the fridge for an hour before frying them over medium heat until they were well done (only well done because of the bacon, plus undercooked mince squicks the shit out of me). I put some slices of medium cheddar and a rasher of bacon over each and covered the pan with foil to let the cheese melt as I waited on the chips.

The chips were pretty much done by the same rules as the roast potatoes last night. I increased the cooking temp in the oven to 230 degrees Celsius, and the timing was different, but the process was pretty much the same. Peel and slice up the potatoes into approximately chip-sized, then parboil em and rough them up in a colander. Add in some cornflour, shake em again, then plop them in a pan of preheated oil. I also added some seasoning consisting of salt, pepper, and garlic granules.  Pretty much a wait and watch game with these. I turned them twice in the roughly 30-40 minute cooking time until they got really nice and crispy, then I took them out of the pan and shook off the excess oil in a bowl lined with paper towel.

The burgers are tasty but I am still trying to figure out a seasoning mix I like in em. Room for improvement. Chips are fab as hell. All in all, a successful mealtime. :>


----------



## Fialovy (Mar 22, 2015)

If you want a good ramen recipe, just use some that liquid soup, the kind you get in cartons. Tomato juice is good if you want something spaghetti, but any soup and yield really tasty results. 





Here an example of what I mean, as long as it is liquid without anything too chunky in it it is good, you can likely find some inexpensive tomato soup which will make really good makeshift spaghetti. Instead of water, what you do is let the noodles cook in the soup without the seasoning packet in the microwwave until the noodles are cooked making sure to stir every two minutes (it typically for my microwave takes at least six to eight minutes) and the soup is a thick, saucy consistency, then boom, you have a really delicious pasta dish and you feel a little more classier. 

I've also been experimenting in making my own cashew/any nut butter you like sauce in the microwave for ramen as well.


----------



## hm yeah (Mar 24, 2015)

got some homemade whole wheat bread and put in some mustard, onion, and spinach.

in the pan i put canola oil and garlic.

i cooked it like a grilled cheese sandwich and ate it and didn't care.

oh yeah, let's see if i can recall my generic whole wheat bread recipe off the top of my head

small loaf (takes 4h30m to make)

1 cup water
1 tsp salt
2 1/2 cup whole wheat flour
1 tbsp sugar
2 tsp ad yeast
1 tbsp gluten, i guess
4 tbsp molasses
1 tbsp canola oil

setting 4 on my mr.coffee bread machine

seems about right. gotta let it air out for a while or it'll be soggy.


----------



## ASoulMan (Mar 24, 2015)

Today, I made what was essentially an oatmeal pancake for breakfast using oatmeal, milk, eggs, and sugar. Fried it in butter and got something that was so good that I didn't need any syrup whatsoever. I also fried up goetta to compliment it.

It was an idea that was brewing inside my head one day and didn't become reality until now. It was worth it.


----------



## Sunny-D (Mar 30, 2015)

I just made some spinach ravioli. It turned out a little undercooked, but tastes great anyways, and I'll know better for next time. Not bad for a first attempt.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Mar 31, 2015)

Tonight I made some low carb beef pho with bulgogi meat and shiritaki noodles from H-Mart. PSA: If you're going to eat shiritaki noodles, eat maybe half a packet a couple of times so your stomach gets used to them. I ate a whole packet for the first time in a couple of months and my stomach is killing me.


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (Mar 31, 2015)

I attempted to make a smoothie this morning. I ended up with a banana-apple sludge with bits of kale in it because smoothies are apparently more than "throw shit in blender, clamp lid, pray." As uh, chewy as it was it at least tasted good. Maybe a little too much front lawn.

The other night I was craving a hamburger but wanted a lot of meat. I made a patty, stuffed with goat cheese, seared that bad boy blue rare (mmm squishy inside meats) and topped with an over-easy egg. So not a traditional burger but absolutely fucking delicious. There was a lot of fresh black pepper and garlic powder and a pinch of sea salt too.


----------



## ASoulMan (Apr 14, 2015)

Today I diced up leftover sausage patties and added them to scrambled eggs as they cooked. The result did not disappoint in the slightest.

Recently I tried out spicy goetta. As good as it was, I was disappointed in the lack of heat. There wasn't even a kick to it at all. At least I made a pretty good goetta burger out of it today!


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Apr 15, 2015)

I baked some breaded chicken, dabbed some mayo and a smidge of sweet and sour on some bread, sprinkled a few pickles on for good measure, then proceeded to devour the shit out of both sandwiches I made.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Apr 19, 2015)

Hello there, old Marella here will teach you how to make one of the best Brazilian desserts ever.
Are you ready for some fodendo *Brigadeiros*?

First things first, here's what you will need:
- 1 teaspoon butter, plus more for greasing hands
- One 14-ounce can condensed milk
- 2 tablespoons cocoa powder
- Chocolate sprinkles (you can use sugar instead)

Let's do it:
In a medium saucepan over medium-low heat, melt the butter. Add the condensed milk and cocoa powder. Cook the mixture until it thickens enough so you can clearly see the bottom of the pan when stirring, about 15 minutes. The consistency should be firm enough to stay together. Pour it directly into a dish and let cool to room temperature, about 15 minutes. 

Lightly grease your hands with butter and roll about a teaspoon of brigadiero between your palms to form 1 1/2-inch balls. 

Roll them in your favorite chocolate sprinkles or sugar.



Spoiler: Should be looking like this


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (Apr 19, 2015)

@Marella, any dessert involving copious amounts of condensed milk is automatically on my radar for immediate consumption.

I'm taking Mr. Multiples to a fantastic churrascaria tonight. I've been there a few times and am always blown away. I usually don't eat anything cooked over medium rare but their meat is so tender and delicious it doesn't even phase me. 

The tricky part is that I'm fucking starving now and trying not to ruin my dinner.


----------



## hm yeah (May 6, 2015)

i've been feeling "low tolerance" for a while. in my mid-20's, my barely-existent metabolism took another nosedive. now i can't even handle ramen and shit, it's too much for me.

but after a really hard working day, i had a spinach guac salad at work.

just spinach, mixed with guacamole, and with generous amounts of tomatoes and a few olives on it, with water.

delish, simple, and refreshing.


----------



## AnimuGinger (May 6, 2015)

Fried rice has returned. And I underestimated the power of my chili peppers.

I'm growing scotch bonnets and bhut jolokia. Suggestions on what to do with them?


----------



## hm yeah (May 12, 2015)

so, i decided to do this:



> [–]trusttheskinnychef 14 points 5 hours ago
> 
> You wanna great substitute for sour cream? Bake onions in their shell until they're very, very soft. Puree with a bit of olive oil and some sea salt on high until very smooth, let chill. Use as you would use sour cream.
> 
> ...



in the large crockpot on "hi" for 5:30:00. and i threw in 3/4 of a head of garlic because why not.

and then i remembered i had most of a big ol' eggplant laying around, so feeling spontaneous i decided to cut it lengthwise, scrape out the center a bit, and put in black pepper, salt, white onion, a chive, some frank's hot sauce, 3 cloves of garlic, and some oregano and rosemary. then i skewered it together and stuck it in.

however it will be, it's sure to be delicious.


----------



## Queen of Tarts (May 14, 2015)

Cheap storebought Pepperoni pizza.

All I need is some boxed wine and I'll be one classy bitch.


----------



## Marvin (May 17, 2015)

Time for our first episode of Cooking with Marvin!

Today we're going to be having beer simmered sausages, Baltimore style!



Spoiler: Ingredients





 
We've got onions, mushrooms, Ostrowski's sausages, Natty Boh and, of course, Old Bay.


Prick the sausage casings with a fork a few times (so the delicious beer can penetrate).


Spoiler: Dump all the dry ingredients into a pot











Spoiler: Add two cans of Natty Boh (the third is for you to drink while cooking)









Simmer for like 15 minutes and then...


Spoiler: Grill the sausages and vegetables in a hot skillet











Spoiler: Serve with your choice of condiments (coarse ground mustard, in my case)









Grab yourself another boh, sit back and watch the O's game!


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (May 17, 2015)

@Marvin, that sounds (and looks) fucking delicious. 

This morning I had oatmeal with some cinnamon, a drizzle of condensed milk, and loads of fresh sliced strawberries. Later this week I will be making a whole roast chicken.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (May 23, 2015)

I wanted vegetable pizza really bad. So I made the mistake of buying one of the deli pizzas at Walmart and putting six tons of vegetables on it. The crust got soggy and stuck to the pan. The vegetables were delicious though.


----------



## The Fair Lady (May 23, 2015)

I've been wanting to try to make petit fours for a while now. They don't look too complicated, plus they're adorable. I love cute little sweets like these.


----------



## Marvin (Jun 3, 2015)

Food trucks are probably the best thing ever. My twitter is full of my food adventures, like today I got this:


Spoiler









Crab fondue fries. They were awesome.


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Jun 3, 2015)

Marvin said:


> Food trucks are probably the best thing ever. My twitter is full of my food adventures, like today I got this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



That looks pretty delicious.


----------



## c-no (Jun 3, 2015)

I made a bunch of burgers that I seasoned with some stuff I always use (Worchestershire sauce, pepper, garlic & herb seasoning, creole seasoning, steak seasoning) earlier since my sister bought some patties for everyone. As far as I heard, they were all good though I honestly would like to know what the bad is with them.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Jun 4, 2015)

I prepped my crockpot for tomorrow.
Beef in Stout with Herb Dumplings.
I use this recipe:
http://www.justapinch.com/recipes/main-course/beef/beef-and-stout-stew-with-herb-dumplings.html
But I like to use corn oil instead of sunflower (no real reason, that's just what my mom used), and I like to toss in some chopped celery and potatoes.
Serve it with thick, hearty bread and a pint (or four) of Guinness.
Best meal you'll ever have.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jun 29, 2015)

I made the mistake of grilling vegetable kabobs on a grill pan on the stove this morning. I turned the exhaust fan, but it still smoked up the house. good job, Copernicus.


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (Jun 29, 2015)

Who likes penne alla vodka? I know I do. It's a winner. The first time I made it for Mr. Multiples he took a bite and said "yours is better" before I even tried his. Secretly I'll agree. His used just Italian sausage and didn't have much sauce on it so it had a different flavor. Different, but not bad. The secret to this is getting the can of whole peeled tomatoes. It might be my imagination but it just tastes a lot better.

1/8 pound thick cut bacon, diced (can also use pancetta or prosciutto)

No more than 1/8 cup extra-virgin olive oil (sort of optional—cut back if there's a lot of fat)


6 cloves garlic, diced (or less, depending on how much you like)


1/2 medium onion, diced


1/4 cup vodka


1 28 oz can whole tomatoes, with their juice, pureed in a blender


1 teaspoon crushed red pepper or more depending on your taste


Salt, to taste


1/2 cup heavy cream


1 box penne pasta


12 fresh basil leaves, chopped (the single herb pack works fine)


1 1/4 cups freshly grated Romano cheese (I like the Romano/Pecorino/Parm blend; you can always add more later)

Start by getting your salted water to a boil. Cook the bacon until it's crispy, either in a pan or on a baking sheet in the oven. Baking sheet in the oven works the best for me (optimal doneness!) but whatever you do, reserve the grease. Add a little of your olive oil to the pan. If you didn't cook the bacon in the pan, now is the time to add the fat. When it's hot add your garlic and cook til brown, then throw in your diced onions and cook until those are translucent. Dice your bacon and add that in. Afterwards, add the pureed tomatoes and red pepper and simmer uncovered for about half an hour. Once that's simmered add heavy cream and simmer for 10 more minutes.

Once the cream is in the sauce it's time to cook your pasta. Cook according to the directions and your taste and make sure to shock it with cold water once it's drained. Remove sauce from heat, add basil and cheese (or add the cheese later as it does have a tendency to stick together in the sauce), mix in your pasta, and serve.


----------



## Marvin (Jul 12, 2015)

Friday, I went downtown to hit up one of my favorite food trucks.



Spoiler: porky fries











I got porky fries, which are fucking delicious. It's fries, covered with pulled pork, cheese, onions and BBQ sauce. Badass.


Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> I prepped my crockpot for tomorrow.
> Beef in Stout with Herb Dumplings.
> I use this recipe:
> http://www.justapinch.com/recipes/main-course/beef/beef-and-stout-stew-with-herb-dumplings.html
> ...


I like this. I don't eat enough chilis/stews. I made a chili once that was pretty much entirely meat. I should make that again...


GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES said:


> Who likes penne alla vodka? I know I do. It's a winner. The first time I made it for Mr. Multiples he took a bite and said "yours is better" before I even tried his. Secretly I'll agree. His used just Italian sausage and didn't have much sauce on it so it had a different flavor. Different, but not bad. The secret to this is getting the can of whole peeled tomatoes. It might be my imagination but it just tastes a lot better.
> 
> 1/8 pound thick cut bacon, diced (can also use pancetta or prosciutto)
> 
> ...


This sounds bangin. I'm going to try it sometime.

For dinner tonight, I cooked myself a steak.


Spoiler: steak













Spoiler: love that color










I cooked it in butter. I eased up a bit on the butter this time and cooked it at a lower heat than usual, because I cook in cast iron, and I usually worry about food burning/sticking, so I overcompensate with oil/fat and it just results in my food tasting oily. But this time, this steak came out pretty good. I deglazed the pan with a beer.


----------



## OtterParty (Jul 12, 2015)

Can we talk about drinks too? I just made a latte by heating milk in the microwave and putting three teaspoons of honey into it, then adding that to half a cup of black coffee. It turned out really great, way better than regular coffee with cold milk and white sugar, and I wish I'd thought of it before.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jul 12, 2015)

GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES said:


> The secret to this is getting the can of whole peeled tomatoes. It might be my imagination but it just tastes a lot better.



San Marzano's are my favorite canned tomato.


----------



## Save Goober (Aug 17, 2015)

I made ramen burgers last night. The buns themselves were pretty simple, the ramen, some of its seasoning and an egg. The burgers were ground beef mixed with mushrooms and salt and pepper (simple recipe I always use) and the toppings were Sriracha mayo and lettuce as well as gruyere cheese. 
BF, who had been skeptical, LOVED it. He stood at the counter and pretty much just wolfed them down. However I kinda thought something was missing? Some recipes use green onions but I don't think that's it. Others just use standard burger toppings which I guess I could try. I thought the Sriracha mayo was going to give it that extra kick but it needs something else. Any ideas? 
Thinking about making ramen tacos next.


----------



## Jackie Chin (Aug 28, 2015)

I made this for my breakfast this morning :3

It has sliced ham in it, cheddar cheese inside
 and pepperjack cheese on top


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Oct 12, 2015)

Would there be any interest in a legit cooking thread?  I mean we can post recipes and cooking tips here but it seems like they're getting lost in the "I heated up 50 pizza bagels and drink a lot of diet coke" clutter.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Oct 12, 2015)

MakeItRain said:


> Would there be any interest in a legit cooking thread?  I mean we can post recipes and cooking tips here but it seems like they're getting lost in the "I heated up 50 pizza bagels and drink a lot of diet coke" clutter.


Call it the "Recipe and Cooking Thread." For recipes and cooking only.


----------



## Strelok (Oct 12, 2015)

So at the farmer's market thats down the street for me (My village is a farming community after all, so the non farming residential buildings are all near the town center) is open every week on Friday. And I found a place there that sells the most amazing beef jerkey I've ever had. The one's I've tried do far are a garlic one, and another that's done in the  Jamacian Jerk Spice style, which if you aren't familiar with it involves habaneroes/scotch bonnets, allspice, and a few other ingredients for a rather unique flavor.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Oct 12, 2015)

You know how you can make a good mix cake with a can of pop instead of oil and eggs? It's true. But I never thought to try it with brownies until tonight when I had a craving. So I mixed in some Diet Dr. Pepper because I had that and wanted to ration the eggs until I go to the store again. 

This batch wasn't Instagram worthy, but it was tasty and that's all I cared about atm. The top was crisp, almost crunchy, but the bottom was gooey and fudgy. Looking back, I probably could have kept it in the oven for another few minutes to cook the bottom a little more. As it was, I had them in the oven for about 50 minutes. Then I slapped some Nutella on top after it cooled down for a half hour. The Nutella probably cancelled out the calorie/sugar savings, but yolo. 

I probably wouldn't make this if I was trying to impress someone, but it scratched my brownie itch and Mr. Ja'mie even had seconds. Like I said, even though the pop brownies were eh, the pop cake (especially cream soda!) is a win.


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (Oct 16, 2015)

Ja'mie said:


> You know how you can make a good mix cake with a can of pop instead of oil and eggs? It's true. But I never thought to try it with brownies until tonight when I had a craving. So I mixed in some Diet Dr. Pepper because I had that and wanted to ration the eggs until I go to the store again.
> 
> This batch wasn't Instagram worthy, but it was tasty and that's all I cared about atm. The top was crisp, almost crunchy, but the bottom was gooey and fudgy. Looking back, I probably could have kept it in the oven for another few minutes to cook the bottom a little more. As it was, I had them in the oven for about 50 minutes. Then I slapped some Nutella on top after it cooled down for a half hour. The Nutella probably cancelled out the calorie/sugar savings, but yolo.
> 
> I probably wouldn't make this if I was trying to impress someone, but it scratched my brownie itch and Mr. Ja'mie even had seconds. Like I said, even though the pop brownies were eh, the pop cake (especially cream soda!) is a win.



Some of my grandmas' old 50s cookbooks (sponsored by good ol' Big Soda) often had recipes for adding just that. Pancakes or cakes with Sprite or 7 Up seemed to take dominance. Normally I would be very hesitant to try some of the recipes in those (but I'll admit that Cola-glazed ham was surprisingly good!) but the soda made it fluffy. Most people give you a WTF look when you mention stuff like that though. 

I once ended up subbing sunflower seed oil in my instant brownies because I was out of veg oil. They turned out really good and had a nice nutty flavor. But for the love of god never use olive oil. My buddy did that once and they were some of the most disgusting brownies I've ever had.


----------



## Evilboshe (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm so excited!  I'm going to my favorite vegan pop-up in Oakland tonight, and they're serving seitan burgers and vegan poutine with cashew cheese.  I love poutine, but not only is it not too common around here, the gravy is usually made with meat, and I don't eat meat (I do eat fish, though.)  I'll report back on how amazing it will probably be later tonight.  Their food is always great.


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (Oct 16, 2015)

Evilboshe said:


> I'm so excited!  I'm going to my favorite vegan pop-up in Oakland tonight, and they're serving seitan burgers and vegan poutine with cashew cheese.  I love poutine, but not only is it not too common around here, the gravy is usually made with meat, and I don't eat meat (I do eat fish, though.)  I'll report back on how amazing it will probably be later tonight.  Their food is always great.



Mind sharing the name? You can message me directly if you want. I have lots of vegan friends in the area and as a former vegan/vegetarian some consider me the authority on taste. 

I love poutine. I want to try Smoke's Poutinerie in Berkeley. They have a vegetarian gravy but I'm not sure if you partake in cheese. I've heard a lot of good stuff about it but I always reserve judgment until I taste.

When I was in Disneyland my mom and I were trying to decide where we wanted to do our birthday dinner. Blue Bayou had a special prix fixe Halloween menu but the menu was so shellfish-heavy that it would have been a bad idea. We decided on Carthay Circle and had some excellent roast chicken and a beautiful grilled steak. 

Even in the parks I thought the food was a reasonable price. I mean, you don't go to any theme park and expect cheap eats but for what I paid I was always satisfied. The variety in Disneyland is much better than any other theme park I've been in. I understand if you're toting a large family around or have super picky eaters who only want chicken nuggets and fries or whatever. A hot link corn dog was around $9 with either chips or apples and it was a ridiculous size, not some little breakfast link sized bullshit. Cars Land had some of the best bang for the buck with pulled pork and slaw served up in a pretzel bread cone, Chili Cone Carne which was either steak and ground beef chili or veg chili layered with fritos and cheese also served in the same cone, all for around $8. If you didn't get it already, the little food stands are themed as traffic cones and you're staying at the Cozy Cone Motel.






In Frontier Land we had some wet burritos (mom's was ground beef and steak with traditional fillings, mine was carnitas with the same) served with refried beans, lettuce, pico de gallo, and rice for around $12 a plate, which is about the same at home in the SF Bay Area. Hers had red sauce, mine tomatillo sauce. Serving size was also very much like what we get at home and the taste was just excellent. The family sitting next to us loved the carne asada platter and it smelled taqueria-worthy. Not the kind of food you eat just before you get on the spinning teacups but something really nice to sit down and eat in the middle of the day after you've been tromping through Disneyland since it opened.


----------



## Evilboshe (Oct 16, 2015)

My vegan burger, poutine, and pumpkin cupcake were pretty great!  My only complaint about the poutine is that the cashew cheese curds were a bit creamier than I would have preferred.  I only got a small side portion since the burger was pretty big.  I really liked the sauce on the burger.  Not sure what it was.  Took a picture of the poutine with my shitty cell phone (a bit of the burger is peeking in on the left side):


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (Oct 18, 2015)

Tonight Mr. Multiples cooked up some of the Trade Joe's frozen tomato penne in the freezer and added some chopped garlic, diced bell peppers, and red pepper flakes. Nothing fancy and he denies "cooking" but I tell him it's all about adding something extra to a frozen dinner and also making sure it doesn't burn down or some shit. Really makes a difference with the flavor with some extra veg and seasoning.

Anyone have some favorite additives for premade meals? I'm known for adding dijon mustard, diced jalapenos, bacon, extra shredded cheese, and bread crumbs to stovetop macaroni and cheese. Sometimes I toss it in the oven for a bit to brown up the top. I love cooking from scratch but when I was working super late hours back in the day I could at least get the pasta cooking while I readied my add-ins.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 18, 2015)

GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES said:


> Anyone have some favorite additives for premade meals? I'm known for adding dijon mustard, diced jalapenos, bacon, extra shredded cheese, and bread crumbs to stovetop macaroni and cheese. Sometimes I toss it in the oven for a bit to brown up the top. I love cooking from scratch but when I was working super late hours back in the day I could at least get the pasta cooking while I readied my add-ins.



Not premade meals as such, but I like starting with some normal store bought spaghetti sauce (like one of the Paul Newman sauces) and add to it.

I like either fresh tomatoes or canned fresh tomatoes, chopped garlic, and maybe some other marginal vegetables like diced peppers.

Then I'll slice a one pound beef kielbasa very thin, brown it to a crisp and add it.

And just a dash of sugar and simmer it for an hour or so.

Toss over pasta and grate some parmesan.


----------



## Evilboshe (Oct 20, 2015)

@GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES 
I went to Smoke's Poutinerie today, and it was pretty great.  It was a really chill atmosphere, and I got some Jones soda along with my veggie traditional poutine.  I have to say I think I liked the gravy from the vegan pop-up a bit better, but it was great having real cheese curds.  The cheese curds were fabulous, and I wish there were more in there.  It was pretty filling: I got a meal size, which was the medium size.  I'll attach another shitty picture in case someone wants to see:


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (Oct 22, 2015)

Evilboshe said:


> @GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES
> I went to Smoke's Poutinerie today, and it was pretty great.  It was a really chill atmosphere, and I got some Jones soda along with my veggie traditional poutine.  I have to say I think I liked the gravy from the vegan pop-up a bit better, but it was great having real cheese curds.  The cheese curds were fabulous, and I wish there were more in there.  It was pretty filling: I got a meal size, which was the medium size.  I'll attach another shitty picture in case someone wants to see:
> View attachment 54963



That looks really fucking rad! I'm glad you checked it out. I gotta make my way over and give it a shot. That even looks good. I haven't had poutine since I was at my friend's place a few years back. She brought back gravy and curds from her hometown in Quebec. 

When I briefly went vegan I had dreams about goddamn cheese. I wasn't even doing it for the animals... I just wondered if I could do it. Answer is no. Cheese is probably more addicting than heroin.


----------



## Malleus Narcissus (Oct 22, 2015)

"Cheese is probably more addicting than heroin."

Ain't that the truth! When I was running out of money last year and could not justify spending on much of anything beyond a bag of potatoes and whatever canned veg was on sale, I started craving cheese. For months I was thinking, "if I found 20 dollars on the sidewalk, what would I buy?". A bar of cheese, and save the rest of that money for other food. And keep that cheese for as long as possible, just taking a tiny nibble here and there...

We don't have poutinne here, I am jealous a bit. I've attempted it using fast food fries, brown gravy mix, and mozzarella. Closest I could get with local resources.

@Evilboshe, thanks for the pic! Makes me hungry....


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (Nov 6, 2015)

After a drunk work session (always the best) I grabbed dinner at one of the long-standing SF institutions last night. Tommy's Joynt. Fixture in the city since 1947. One of the places you can get a cheap, filling, and delicious meal for under $12, as seen in my spread from last night. That's roast beef, au jus, mashed potatoes, gravy for the potatoes, baked beans, pickled bean salad (that tastes exactly like my late grandmother's), and a nice tasty sourdough roll. I fucking inhaled everything.

Do you want a turkey leg? OF COURSE you can get a goddamn turkey leg! Other offerings on the menu include brisket (a favorite of my mom's), buffalo stew over rice, pastrami, lamb shanks, and then their daily specials. It's not going to win awards for blowing your mind or anything but it's a damn good place to stuff your face whether you're drunk, sober, if the sun's still out or it's 1 AM. It's a place that's remained remarkably unchanged even after buildings rose and fell and rose again next door. Some of the staff have been there for 30something years.

It's all served up hofbrau style and they work fast because no one wants to be stuck behind the drunk dude who can't remember what a fucking baked bean is. After seeing other long-standing places in the Bay Area close down (and some where three generations of my family ate) it's nice to be able to come somewhere and eat a good, hot, consistent meal just as I did 10 years ago and my parents did 30 years ago.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Nov 12, 2015)

Had a fucking_ excellent_ day in the kitchen.

Been busy as a one-legged man at an ass kicking contest. Went a little nuts. I had _all this going on at once._

I made today:

1. A two gallon batch of from-scratch red beans n' rice.
2. Rendered out five pounds of pig loin back fat into lard & cracklings. For my Duck Confit & cornbread.
3. Started a two gallon crock-pot batch of old-school French pork stock: Mirepoix, fresh garlic & celery tops, roasted center-cut pork neckbones, two split pig's feet for the collagen & gelatin, two whole smoked pork knuckles, and some center-cut bone in shank ham. It'll be done in eighteen hours. It smells _AMAZING_.
4. A batch of first brown sugar brined, then smoked, then grilled chicken livers. They're currently braising with baby carrots, garlic, sweet butter, onions and sea salt in the oven. Also smells amazing.

As soon as the lard cools down, i'm going to freeze it until I can make some homemade sea-salt butter. I'm going to Confit (braise in fat) the duck leg quarters I've got ordered at work in a 50/50 mix of the two, with some (lots) sliced shiitake mushrooms, roasted garlic, and orange zest. The Shiitake mushrooms should sponge up all that goodness nicely, especially the rendered-out duck fat from the Confit process. I'd bet they'd be great just by themselves on some good crusty french bread.

That actually reminds me. I've got two whole chickens in brine ATM. The next time I'm at the ABC store, I need to pick up some _good _bourbon. I've got an idea for a bourbon/palm sugar/chili glaze for roasted chicken.


----------



## Witlich (Nov 18, 2015)

Homemade soup and garlic bread was on the menu today with my family. Nothing tastes so good when it's cold out, in my humble opinion.


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (Nov 22, 2015)

Witlich said:


> Homemade soup and garlic bread was on the menu today with my family. Nothing tastes so good when it's cold out, in my humble opinion.



Mm, garlic bread. How do you make yours? I dice garlic and mix it with a little mayo and spread it on the bread. Whole shebang goes under the broiler with a little asiago/parmesan on top. 

That's how my mom made it since I was a kid.


----------



## Witlich (Nov 23, 2015)

GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES said:


> Mm, garlic bread. How do you make yours? I dice garlic and mix it with a little mayo and spread it on the bread. Whole shebang goes under the broiler with a little asiago/parmesan on top.
> 
> That's how my mom made it since I was a kid.



Now that's some fancy garlic bread! Most of the time my mother and I just melt some butter, mix in powerdered garlic or bits of garlic, paint on the butter, and then throw it into the oven. Simple, but addictive to eat.


----------



## c-no (Nov 23, 2015)

I got a gift card for Panera Bread due to winning a raffle from college a few days ago. I may as well try something from Panera Bread after I finish classes today.


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (Nov 23, 2015)

Because I've never been keen on big eating in the early AM (beyond like, a pop tart or fruit or a granola bar) and I've been getting super starvy at around 9-10 I started making green and fruit smoothies. I keep my ratio of greens to fruit as 2:1 for the most part plus a cup of liquid to start. I've done spinach, apple, and ginger for something more substantial and if I'm heading to the gym I go a little lighter. Today's was half an avocado, a banana, some frozen blueberries, and some chocolate protein powder.

This kind of stuff fills me up more so I'm not dreaming about hot goddamn lime cheetos at like 10 in the morning when I should be working.


----------



## Hi I Am From Page 6 (Nov 26, 2015)

Highlights of my day: 
Low joule berry and vanilla jelly.
Chocolate protein balls that are proof that there is a God and he loves us.
The Coke I had with my dinner, because I was dying of thirst.​


----------



## Ravenor (Nov 26, 2015)

This morning my Breakfast was Wild Bore bacon, on a home made Granary loaf spiced with a little paprika and a goose egg, and tonights dinner is Pheasant Parmesan  on the way home today I stopped by a old collage friend of mine who gifted me a beautiful brace of Pheasants that where shot the other day.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Nov 26, 2015)

c-no said:


> I got a gift card for Panera Bread due to winning a raffle from college a few days ago. I may as well try something from Panera Bread after I finish classes today.


You like mac and cheese? Mac and cheese.


----------



## c-no (Nov 26, 2015)

Jackass RN said:


> You like mac and cheese? Mac and cheese.


Unfortunately, the card isn't going to cover it. I had the asiago steak and the day before, some sort of sandwich that was like a philly. While the philly was good save for the sort of harddish bread, the asiago was disappointing. Thought it would be a warm sandwich like the former but it was cold. Maybe in the future when I have the money for it, I'd try the mac and cheese from there.

What I had for today: turkey like any other person celebrating Thanksgiving along with other traditional stuff such as stuffing and mashed potatoes. Also had some lumpia to go with it (the only thing I'm sure one would never find at a regular Thanksgiving meal).


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi I Am From Page 6 said:


> Highlights of my day:
> Low joule berry and vanilla jelly.
> Chocolate protein balls that are proof that there is a God and he loves us.
> The Coke I had with my dinner, because I was dying of thirst.​



Persimmon pudding.


----------



## Evilboshe (Nov 26, 2015)

I didn't have any meals to go to today, and I don't eat turkey anyway.  Instead, I went out to some nearby restaurants.  Ended up with a lot of seafood and rice.  Lunch was at a Vietnamese place I'd never tried; I had a rice plate with fried fish and shrimp.  For dinner I'd planned to go to my favorite banh mi place, but they had closed early.  It turned out my usual Korean spot a few blocks away was open, so I went there instead.  I tried seafood dol-sot bibimbap (rice, vegetables, seafood, egg, and spicy sauce in a sizzling stone pot) and cinnamon punch.  Best Thanksgiving food ever.  I just wish I had someone to share it with.


----------



## Unironic Subversiveness (Nov 27, 2015)

This year for Thanksgiving my mom actually ordered two birds to minimize cooking time, turkey from Bojangles (which was good!) and duck from a local Thai place. And for sides we had rather standard mashed potatoes, green bean casserole, stuffing, cranberry sauce and cranberry fluff (which is a sweet salad with cranberry, pineapple and marshmallow fluff). And pumpkin pie, of course. My mom is an excellent cook so I can't complain, being away makes me miss homecooked meals like crazy.

This was my first time having duck and I liked it okay, just very greasy (and I'm not a fan of most meats) with lots of bone and skin.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Nov 27, 2015)

My dad found this cheese -- white cheddar with bacon bits.  It is the BEST fucking cheese I have ever tasted in my life.  Of course, he only managed to see it there once.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Nov 29, 2015)

oh oh I keep forgetting to reply to this thread and show Kiwi Farms that I cook food sometimes.







honey-glazed pork loin from Friday that fucking looks terrible photographed from this angle. It looks better in person I swear.

I mixed honey, olive oil, thyme, chicken broth and orange juice together to coat the pork. I got the recipe from the magical internet repository known as Food.com.

In case someone thinks that this doesn't look safe to eat, I measured the internal temperature with a food thermometer and it was 145 degrees, which the USDA considers safe. If you cook until there's no more pink inside, the meat will be much drier and it'll taste like shoe leather.


----------



## wet_butt (Nov 30, 2015)

I was given a set of oil dipping bowls recently, so I decided to break them in by baking some focaccia. Shit's good.


----------



## Hat (Nov 30, 2015)

I have a question that hopefully one of you foodies can answer. On the rare occasion that I actually have time in the morning I like to cook myself some breakfast sausages. Nothing fancy, just the sort you buy at the grocery store—though they aren't the microwaveable sort that that comes in the cardboard boxes and you actually have to cook them. I have been using a non-stick pan over the stove-top to cook them, and that's what my question is about. I have heard conflicting things about whether or not these sorts of pans are safe to use, and to be frank, if I was scraping Teflon into my sausages, I probably wouldn't even notice.

I suppose the gist of my question is this: Will I die if I make breakfast sausage with a non-stick pan?


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Nov 30, 2015)

Hat said:


> I have a question that hopefully one of you foodies can answer. On the rare occasion that I actually have time in the morning I like to cook myself some breakfast sausages. Nothing fancy, just the sort you buy at the grocery store—though they aren't the microwaveable sort that that comes in the cardboard boxes and you actually have to cook them. I have been using a non-stick pan over the stove-top to cook them, and that's what my question is about. I have heard conflicting things about whether or not these sorts of pans are safe to use, and to be frank, if I was scraping Teflon into my sausages, I probably wouldn't even notice.
> 
> I suppose the gist of my question is this: Will I die if I make breakfast sausage with a non-stick pan?



Not at all. In fact, cast-iron is optimal. People have been using it for centuries for a reason, and IMO, a well-seasoned cast iron skillet beats Teflon any day. It heats more evenly, you can use steel implements in one with no risk to the pan, and the fond left in the bottom from cooking meats can be emulsified with a liquid to make sauces- I.E- sawmill gravy. I have a 12" early-1900's Wagnerware cast-iron skillet that's an absolute gem. You can literally season them until the inside looks like a piece of obsidian. If you don't want to go and spend $40 on a new "Lodge Logic" skillet, you can find cast-iron cookware at most flea markets. My skillet I just mentioned cost me all of $5 at a yard sale. Seasoning instructions are all over the internet. 

Polytetrafluoroethylene - aka- "Teflon" is inert at temperatures up to around 600 deg. F. , then it starts to break down. You should never use a Teflon coated pan under a broiler or on a grill for that reason, and be careful with them on a gas stove. As you already know, Teflon is sensitive to mechanical abrasion, but unless you are just digging in the pan with a knife, you're not going to tear up the coating. Even if you do, the few Teflon particles you ingest will be harmlessly passed through your digestive system. If that worries you, in 2001 the Swiss Diamond International company invented a Teflon coating for pans & bakeware that is reinforced with very, very fine-grained industrial diamonds in the plastic mix. Yep. You read that right. Diamond. They're pricey- a plain 8" frying pan will run you about  $60, but they're the Abrams tanks of the cooking world.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Nov 30, 2015)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> . If you don't want to go and spend $40 on a new "Lodge Logic" skillet


$40? I bought that shit for like $14 at HomeGoods one time. They're very cheap.



Hat said:


> I have been using a non-stick pan over the stove-top to cook them, and that's what my question is about. I have heard conflicting things about whether or not these sorts of pans are safe to use, and to be frank, if I was scraping Teflon into my sausages, I probably wouldn't even notice.


You should probably listen to the man who works with meat for a living instead of me, but the coating used on Teflon pans has a risk of decomposing once it reaches 500° F. I was curious about this myself and did a search on it once and _Good Housekeeping _(no I am not shitting you I'm actually going to cite Good Housekeeping just when you think I couldn't get any lower I'm sorry) made a surprisingly helpful chart showing how quickly the pans can overheat. After that "the breakdown begins and smaller chemical fragments are released", which researchers think may or may not make you ill if you do this long-term.




On the other hand, scraping the Teflon onto your food or whatever is something that I've never seen happen and even if it did Teflon's not a magic substance that will rupture your insides.

I cannot go too far with this condemnation because my parents have used exclusively nonstick cookware of some sort throughout my entire life (until I introduced them to the joys of stainless steel pans) and have definitely done the things listed as "risky"  hundreds, probably thousands of times by now and none of my immediate family is dead yet. But when you arrive here from a country where giant smog particles penetrate the lungs of city people on a regular basis, inhaling a little Teflon isn't that huge a concern, is it?


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (Nov 30, 2015)

My only concern with Teflon was when I had pet birds. Their little baby birdy lungs don't do well with it. I never worried too much about my nonstick pans after the last bird passed away except when my dad would get ahold of them and cook in them with metal utensils and scrape the fuck out of them.

I love my cast iron and enameled cast iron pots and pans. I have the kind that can go from stove to oven. This shit is perfect for when you're searing steaks.

Last night I made baked ziti. I'm going to have the most badass leftovers today.

It's a cold day and I'm working from home so I'm also going to heat up some of the Trader Joe's spiced apple cider too.

I opened up my immersion blender I bought back in the summer and I've been experimenting with green smoothies. I don't really have a big sweet tooth so fruit smoothies are a little much for me but I'm finding a great niche. I generally have them in the morning when I know I'm hungry but don't want to start cooking or whatever or for lunch if I'm working from home. I keep my ratio of greens to fruit at 2:1 with the exception of my half avocado/whole banana/small scoop of chocolate protein powder one. Today I'm going to make spinach/apple/ginger/lemon.

I haven't lost a finger yet so all seems fine. I'm really excited to blend soup without having to transfer it all to a blender.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Nov 30, 2015)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> $40? I bought that shit for like $14 at HomeGoods one time. They're very cheap.
> 
> 
> You should probably listen to the man who works with meat for a living instead of me, but the coating used on Teflon pans has a risk of decomposing once it reaches 500° F. I was curious about this myself and did a search on it once and _Good Housekeeping _(no I am not shitting you I'm actually going to cite Good Housekeeping just when you think I couldn't get any lower I'm sorry) made a surprisingly helpful chart showing how quickly the pans can overheat. After that "the breakdown begins and smaller chemical fragments are released", which researchers think may or may not make you ill if you do this long-term.
> ...



This is very interesting, since they use Teflon-coated aluminum pans as their baseline, and speaking from personal experience here- _I used to have an aluminum foundry in my shop_- I know almost all alloys of aluminum reach a very brittle state commonly called "hot short" at about 500-600 degrees F. I won't bore you with the molecular chemistry behind it, but aluminum reaching that temperature point basically falls apart into pieces when you tap it with anything. It's also very hard to reach this sort of heat with a standard electric range.

A gas range/grill, broiler or charcoal grill can _easily_ reach these temperatures, _thus my warning_.  This is a call-the-fire-department disaster if it happens in your kitchen.

I'm not even going to get into the smoke/flash points of various cooking oils. That's another story for another day. Protip? Use Avocado oil for your high-temp cooking needs, like searing steak. It's smoke point is 520 degrees F.

Teflon, almost by popular definition, is one of the most slippery materials in existence. Machined solid Teflon has been a USDA & FDA approved standard for direct-food-contact machinery parts for decades. Not to put too fine a point on it, but if a little bit of it gets into your digestive tract, It'll "leave" you faster and easier than the food you cooked on it.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 30, 2015)

Anyone use a pressure cooker?  I think this is a very underrated kitchen appliance, other than for making bombs.

Something has to be said for anything that can take a three pound roast and veggies from the grocery bag to the plate in less than an hour.

It's also great for making stock.


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (Nov 30, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Anyone use a pressure cooker?  I think this is a very underrated kitchen appliance, other than for making bombs.
> 
> Something has to be said for anything that can take a three pound roast and veggies from the grocery bag to the plate in less than an hour.
> 
> It's also great for making stock.



I've never used one. My only exposure to it were old cartoons where they'd explode and send the family through the roof. I've never used one and the amount of parts always looks so intimidating to me. I think it's always had this old-timey reputation that it couldn't shake unlike the crock pot. It's coming out of the niche of cooking but when I left the retail floor in 2013 people were still surprised to see them in upscale department stores. 

Is it difficult to get the hang of?

Regardless, the roast and stock possibilities sound great. I love homemade stock but I don't make it often enough that the price of one would be worth it.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 30, 2015)

GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES said:


> I've never used one. My only exposure to it were old cartoons where they'd explode and send the family through the roof. I've never used one and the amount of parts always looks so intimidating to me. I think it's always had this old-timey reputation that it couldn't shake unlike the crock pot. It's coming out of the niche of cooking but when I left the retail floor in 2013 people were still surprised to see them in upscale department stores.
> 
> Is it difficult to get the hang of?



Not really.  There are only three main parts to the basic one, the pot itself, the lid, and the regulator (the thing that rattles around on the top of it).  The current ones have blowout valves that prevent explosions, usually.



> Regardless, the roast and stock possibilities sound great. I love homemade stock but I don't make it often enough that the price of one would be worth it.



It's a more reasonable use of time if it doesn't take all day long to make it.


----------



## Xarpho (Dec 8, 2015)

Evilboshe said:


> @GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES
> I went to Smoke's Poutinerie today, and it was pretty great.  It was a really chill atmosphere, and I got some Jones soda along with my veggie traditional poutine.  I have to say I think I liked the gravy from the vegan pop-up a bit better, but it was great having real cheese curds.  The cheese curds were fabulous, and I wish there were more in there.  It was pretty filling: I got a meal size, which was the medium size.  I'll attach another shitty picture in case someone wants to see:



My dream is to try (or make) real poutine. Someday...



Witlich said:


> Now that's some fancy garlic bread! Most of the time my mother and I just melt some butter, mix in powerdered garlic or bits of garlic, paint on the butter, and then throw it into the oven. Simple, but addictive to eat.


When I was a kid, it was just tub margarine sprinkled with garlic powder.


----------



## Evilboshe (Dec 8, 2015)

Xarpho said:


> My dream is to try (or make) real poutine. Someday...


I hope you do.  It's really fantastic.  I had proper (non vegetarian/vegan) poutine on a trip to Quebec when I was younger and still ate meat.


----------



## Funnybone (Dec 10, 2015)

Homemade curry pea and lentil soup. Used a beef base instead of pork because I'm not a big pork fan,
jeeze it's so tasty I'm pretty proud of myself I'm going to make this on a weekly basis now
With an English muffin because you can never have enough of those.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Dec 19, 2015)

The new asparatame free diet pepsi tastes like i just walked to my kitchen and ate a teaspoon of equal sweetner. Diet Coke for life.


----------



## Yamyam (Jan 16, 2016)

This is a thread where we talk about  what we had to eat today or what we cook during the day.  Because why the hell not and food  is great.

Today I had some left over bbq  steak with some corn muffins.


----------

